# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Καινουργιο κοκατιλακι!!

## Silvia1990

Γεια σας σε ολους στο φορου,

Ειμαι πρωταρα και στο θεμα κοκατιλ και στο φορουμ οποτε συγωμη εκ τον προτερων..

Ο λογος που ποσταρω ειναι κυριως λογο της απειριας μου και επειδη θελω να κανω σωστα βηματακια.
Λοιπον, το κοκατιλακι μου δωθηκε ως δωρο οποτε καποια πραγμαυα δεν μπορεσα να τα χειρηστω εγω οπως πχ το κλουβι του και τα περιεχομενα.
Συμφωνα με το πετσοπα το κοκατιλακι ειναι 9 μηνων και "μαλλον" αρσενικο. Το κελαιδισμα του ειναι διαπεραστικο και μελωδικο μαζι, ασχετη στην περιγραφη αλλα δεν πειραζει, και η αδελφη μου τον ειδε πολυ ενεργητικο στο κλουβι. Πρεπει να ειναι pied με pearl. Pearl ειπε ο πετσοπας. 
Σημερα ειναι η τριτη μερουλα και ειναι πιο χαλαρουλης.
Την πρωτη μερα ακουσαμε το κελαιδισμα του το ιδιο βραδυ που ηταν εδω, ειχαμε και λιγη βαβουρα οποτε αυτος γυρω στις 9 το βραδυ, αυτη ειναι συνηθως η ωρα που κελαιδαει και ειναι πιο κινητικος.
Το κλουβι του ειναι λιγο μικρουλι νομιζω αλλα δεν θελω να το στρεσαρω αυτη την στιγμη αλλαζοντας του το! Τι λετε πανω σε αυτο?
Επισεις ειναι πολυ αδειο σε σχεση με παιχνιδια και πατουρες αλλα ειδη του πηρα σημερα. Δεν θελω ομως να τον στρεσαρω.... Πως θα τα τοποθετησω? Ειναι νωρις??

Αλλη μια ερωτηση... Τις πρωτες μερες ηταν μαγκωμενος αλλα ειδικα χθες ειδα λιγο απο την προσωπικοτητα του. Μεχρι που μου εδωσε την εντυπωση οτι ηθελε να βγει απο το κλουβι. Αλλα ακομα που και που μου φουσκωνει σαν να αναστεναζει.... Να ανησυχω η ειναι φυσιολογικο μεχρι να συνηθισει τον χωρο? 
Σημερα το μεσημερι μολις γυρισα και του μιλαγα ανοιγωκληνε τα ματακια του και τα εκλεινε κιολας μα μολις εφευγα τα ανοιγε παλι... Το βραδυ δεν τον καλυπτω με τιποτα γιατι στο σημειο που ειναι δεν εχει εντονο φως. Θα επρεπε?

Η ωρα που ειναι πιο ομιλητος εινα περιπου στις 9 το βραδυ αν και σημερα το πρωι κελαιδισε για πρωτη φορα πρωι.

Σημερα του πηρα pellet σαν υποστρωμα διαβαζοντας σε καποια ποστ οτι ειναι καλο σαν επιλογη... Ο πετσοπας που πηγα προτεινε μια αμμο που βοηθαει στα ποδια του κτλ.. Τι γνωμη εχετε γι'αυτο? Ανυσηχω μην την εισπνευσει και του κανει κακο.


Περιμενω οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη εχετε!! Και επειδη μια εικονα ισων χιλιες λεξεις ιδου ο κουκλος μου

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Αργυρώ και καλως ήρθες στο forum. 

Είναι πολύ όμορφο το πουλάκι, να σου ζήσει και πιστεύω θα τα πάτε πάρα πολύ καλά.

Κανείς μας δεν ήξερε, γι' αυτό και όλοι εδώ είμαστε μια παρέα που μαθαίνει ο ενας απ' τον αλλό. 

Τα παιδιά που είναι πιο έμπειρα θα σε βοηθήσουν σίγουρα, αου παραθέτω μερικά χρήσιμα άρθρα για αρχή.

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού

Καλή διαμονή εύχομαι

----------


## Silvia1990

> Καλησπέρα Αργυρώ και καλως ήρθες στο forum. 
> 
> Είναι πολύ όμορφο το πουλάκι, να σου ζήσει και πιστεύω θα τα πάτε πάρα πολύ καλά.
> 
> Κανείς μας δεν ήξερε, γι' αυτό και όλοι εδώ είμαστε μια παρέα που μαθαίνει ο ενας απ' τον αλλό. 
> 
> Τα παιδιά που είναι πιο έμπειρα θα σε βοηθήσουν σίγουρα, αου παραθέτω μερικά χρήσιμα άρθρα για αρχή.
> 
> (1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
> ...


Πολυ επιμορφωτικο!! Αποψε το κοκατιλακι μου εδωσε ρεστα! Ακομα και τωρα το ακουω να μασουλαει μαλλον. Εφαγε πιο πολυ απο οτι χθες και αναμασουσε συνεχεια οποτε με εβλεπε!
Πολυ φατσα πραγματικα!

----------


## Silvia1990

Διαβαζοντας διαφορα θεματα στο φορουμ μου γενηθηκαν καποιες αποριες...
Εγω του κουκλου δεν του εχω βαλει αυγοτροφη προς το παρον. Οπως ειπα πριν ειναι λιγο αγχωμενος και οποτε κανω καποια κινηση του παιρνει αρκετες ωρες να χαλαρωσει παλι και να αρχισει να κουνιεται η να κελαιδαει. Τα παιχνιδια να του τα βαλω η ενα ενα αργοτερα??
Οπως επισης η μπανιερα ειναι απαραιτητη της πρωτες μερες?? Να του την βαλω αμεσα?? Επισης την αφηνω μεσα η την βαζω για λιγες ωρες??
Ποτε ειναι το καλυτερο για να του ξεκινησω λαχανικα/φρουτα? Εκεινος συνηθως τρωει νωρις το απογευμα κοντα στις 6 και αρχιζει η κινητικοτητα του στης 9-10. Ολες τις προηγουμενες ωρες ειναι χουζουρης. Τι να κανω για να του κεντρισω το ενδιαφερον?? Το ασχημο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να σφυριξω καθολου!  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Αργυρώ! Πολύ όμορφο το μικρό σου, να το χαίρεσαι!! 

Τις πρώτες μέρες θα είναι λίγο φοβισμένος και ανασφαλής, ενδεχομένως να τρομάζει με τα πάντα και μετά να κάθεται ακίνητος κλπ. Αυτά είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικές συμπεριφορές και μόλις νιώσει άνετα με εσένα και το χώρο του θα ξεθαρρέψει και θα είναι πολύ κινητικός όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας μέχρι να πάει για ύπνο! 

Μην σε ανησυχεί η αυγοτροφή προς το παρόν, μόλις εξοικειωθεί θα ξεκινήσεις να του βάζεις φρούτα και κυρίως λαχανικά γιατί τα κοκατίλ τα προτιμούν γενικά, αυγό κλπ. Επίσης, να έχεις υπόψην σου ότι επειδή μπορεί να μην έχει ξαναδοκιμάσει τέτοιες τροφές να του πάρει λίγο χρόνο να πάει να φάει, γιατί θα του φαίνεται κάτι ξένο και παράξενο. Τα κόλπα που υπάρχουν για να τα φάει, θα τα πούμε στην πορεία αν δεις ότι έχεις θέμα με αυτό! 

Τώρα, την μπανιέρα την αφήνεις μέσα μόνο μέχρι να κάνει μπάνιο και μετά την αφαιρείς καθώς μπορεί να κουτσουλήσει ή να λερώσει με κάποιο τρόπο το νερό και μετά να πάει να πιει από εκεί. Παρόλα αυτά, κάποια κοκατίλ προτιμούν να τα ψεκάζεις εσύ με νερό, ή να μπαίνουν σε μπανιέρα μόνο όταν είναι έξω από το κλουβί και κάνουν τη βόλτα τους. Εξαρτάται λοιπόν τι προτιμά ο δικός σου μικρός. Προς το παρόν, επειδή είναι ήδη "τρομαγμένος" από την αλλαγή, θα έλεγα να μην του βάλεις ακόμα μπανιέρα. Εξάλλου κάνει και αρκετό κρύο στην Αθήνα αυτές τις μέρες. 

Στο θέμα της διαμόρφωσης του κλουβιού, γενικά πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα να το βρίσκουν "έτοιμο" με τα παιχνίδια, για να το συνηθίσουν όλο μαζί. Άσε που επειδή είναι περίεργα πλάσματα οι παπαγάλοι, μπορεί μέσα στο φόβο του, να πάει να παίξει λίγο και να χαλαρώσει. Οπότε θα μπορούσες να ανοίξεις σιγά σιγά τη πόρτα και να βάλεις 1-2 παιχνίδια στο κλουβί. Μην πας το χέρι κοντά του, καλύτερα από την άλλη μεριά από αυτή που στέκεται. Αλλά περίμενε να δεις τι θα πουν και τα άλλα παιδιά για αυτό το κομμάτι!

Γενικά αυτές τις πρώτες μέρες, το βασικό είναι να σε συνηθίσει και να χαλαρώσει. Όταν δεις ότι αρχίζει και παίζει και τρώει και σκαρφαλώνει, είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο! Πως θα τον κάνεις να σε συνηθίσει τώρα. Να έχεις το κλουβί σε ένα χώρο που περνάς την περισσότερη ώρα της ημέρας. Όταν είσαι κοντά του θα κινείσαι σχετικά αργά για να μπορεί να προβλέψει τις κινήσεις σου και να μην τρομάζει. Μπορείς να καθίσεις στο ύψος του και να διαβάζεις ένα βιβλίο για να συνηθίσει τη φωνή σου. Σιγά σιγά θα σε μάθει και θα σε αποζητά αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Καλησπέρα Αργυρώ! Πολύ όμορφο το μικρό σου, να το χαίρεσαι!! 
> 
> Τις πρώτες μέρες θα είναι λίγο φοβισμένος και ανασφαλής, ενδεχομένως να τρομάζει με τα πάντα και μετά να κάθεται ακίνητος κλπ. Αυτά είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικές συμπεριφορές και μόλις νιώσει άνετα με εσένα και το χώρο του θα ξεθαρρέψει και θα είναι πολύ κινητικός όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας μέχρι να πάει για ύπνο! 
> 
> Μην σε ανησυχεί η αυγοτροφή προς το παρόν, μόλις εξοικειωθεί θα ξεκινήσεις να του βάζεις φρούτα και κυρίως λαχανικά γιατί τα κοκατίλ τα προτιμούν γενικά, αυγό κλπ. Επίσης, να έχεις υπόψην σου ότι επειδή μπορεί να μην έχει ξαναδοκιμάσει τέτοιες τροφές να του πάρει λίγο χρόνο να πάει να φάει, γιατί θα του φαίνεται κάτι ξένο και παράξενο. Τα κόλπα που υπάρχουν για να τα φάει, θα τα πούμε στην πορεία αν δεις ότι έχεις θέμα με αυτό! 
> 
> Τώρα, την μπανιέρα την αφήνεις μέσα μόνο μέχρι να κάνει μπάνιο και μετά την αφαιρείς καθώς μπορεί να κουτσουλήσει ή να λερώσει με κάποιο τρόπο το νερό και μετά να πάει να πιει από εκεί. Παρόλα αυτά, κάποια κοκατίλ προτιμούν να τα ψεκάζεις εσύ με νερό, ή να μπαίνουν σε μπανιέρα μόνο όταν είναι έξω από το κλουβί και κάνουν τη βόλτα τους. Εξαρτάται λοιπόν τι προτιμά ο δικός σου μικρός. Προς το παρόν, επειδή είναι ήδη "τρομαγμένος" από την αλλαγή, θα έλεγα να μην του βάλεις ακόμα μπανιέρα. Εξάλλου κάνει και αρκετό κρύο στην Αθήνα αυτές τις μέρες. 
> 
> Στο θέμα της διαμόρφωσης του κλουβιού, γενικά πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερα να το βρίσκουν "έτοιμο" με τα παιχνίδια, για να το συνηθίσουν όλο μαζί. Άσε που επειδή είναι περίεργα πλάσματα οι παπαγάλοι, μπορεί μέσα στο φόβο του, να πάει να παίξει λίγο και να χαλαρώσει. Οπότε θα μπορούσες να ανοίξεις σιγά σιγά τη πόρτα και να βάλεις 1-2 παιχνίδια στο κλουβί. Μην πας το χέρι κοντά του, καλύτερα από την άλλη μεριά από αυτή που στέκεται. Αλλά περίμενε να δεις τι θα πουν και τα άλλα παιδιά για αυτό το κομμάτι!
> ...


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Κωνσταντινα μου!!! Νομιζω οτι ειμαι σαν πρωταρα μαμα... Σκαρφαλωνει αλλα συνηθως τις απογευματινες ωρες και μετα απο αρκετη συνομιλια. Δεν τον εχω στο δικο μου δωματιο αλλα σε ξεχωριστο. Σημερα πατησε και στον πατο του κλουβιου και μαλιστα επειδη εχει 3 ταιστρες ο μουργος πηγε και τσεκαρε την αδεια που ειναι στην μεση... Ισως το πρωι ειμαι και εγω πιο ηρεμη μαζι του. 

Το κακο ειναι οτι ειναι στον διαδρομο και τον εβαλα εκει για να μην τον ταραζουν τα ανιψακια μου αν και πρεπει να λατρευει το μικροτερο η τον ζηλευε που ηταν αγκαλια μου ποιος ξερει?

Μεσα στην διαρκεια της ημερας αν οχι συνεχεια περανω απο διπλα του και του μιλα η μενω αρκετη ωρα μεχρι να μου δωσει την αισθηση οτι βαριεται η νυσταζει. Συνηθως ειναι αρκετα στητος το πρωι! 

Φαντασου αποψε μου κορδωνοταν κιολας και καθαριζοταν(???) 

Οσων αφορα το κλουβι δυστηχως μου τον εκαναν δωρο και δεν το γεμισαν πριν μπει εκεινος. Σημερα εκανα την προσπαθεια και του εβαλα 2 πατητουρες. Εμεινε στητος για αρκετη ωρα ωσπου αφερεσα την μια και καπως καλυτερευσε το πραγμα.

View My Video

----------


## Silvia1990

Κατι μου αμελησα να αναφερω σε ολα τα ποστ, τοσα πολλα να πω που δεν γραφονται ολα, ειναι οτι τον εχω μονο απο το Σαββατο, συνολο 3 ημερες. Το αγορι μου εχοντας καποιο καναρινι μου ειπε να του δωσω μια βδομαδουλα μεχρι να χαλαρωσει. Απλα φοβαμαι μην βαρεθει γιατι και εγω η ιδια βλεπω το κλουβι του αδειο αλλα και αισθητα μικρο αλλα ουτε λογος να τον βγαλω τωρα!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Μια χαρά το βλέπω το μικρό σου...και ομορφούλικο και καθαρίζεται κιόλας! υπομονή θα κάνεις κάμποσες μέρες και θα σε γνωρίσει...να φροντίζεις να έχει πάντα σποράκια και φρέσκο νεράκι και να συνεχίσεις να του μιλάς και ας νιώθεις ότι βαριέται μετά απο κάμποση ώρα! θα συνηθίσει έτσι τον τόνο της φωνής σου και την παρουσία σου και θα καταλάβει ότι δεν θέλεις να το πειράξεις !! Υπομονή και πάλι υπομονή...βασική για την ενασχόληση τόσο με ανθρώπους όσο και με ζώα! 
Καλημέρα...

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μια χαρά το βλέπω το μικρό σου...και ομορφούλικο και καθαρίζεται κιόλας! υπομονή θα κάνεις κάμποσες μέρες και θα σε γνωρίσει...να φροντίζεις να έχει πάντα σποράκια και φρέσκο νεράκι και να συνεχίσεις να του μιλάς και ας νιώθεις ότι βαριέται μετά απο κάμποση ώρα! θα συνηθίσει έτσι τον τόνο της φωνής σου και την παρουσία σου και θα καταλάβει ότι δεν θέλεις να το πειράξεις !! Υπομονή και πάλι υπομονή...βασική για την ενασχόληση τόσο με ανθρώπους όσο και με ζώα! 
> Καλημέρα...



Σε ευχαριστω που απαντησες!! Ναι η υπομονη ειναι το παν απλα ανυσηχω μην μου αρρωστησει απο το αγχος η την απουσια ενασχολησης μεσα στο κουβι. Υπομονη μερικες μερουλες θελει ομως.

----------


## Silvia1990

Εχω ενα θεμα με ενα παιχνιδακι που του πηρα απο πετ σοπ. Ειναι ξυλινο αλλα και χρωματιστο. Στο σαιτ απο την εταιρια που το πηρα λεει οτι τα χρωματα ειναι μη τοξικα αλλα οταν το επλενα με ζεστο νερο αρχησε να ξεφαφει στα χερια μου. Τωρα το εβαλα σε νερο με ξυδι σαν προσπαθεια να βγαλω οσο περισσοτερο χρωμα γινεται. Να του το βαλω η οχι?

----------


## xrisam

Aργυρω καλως ήρθες και να χαιρεσαι το κοκατιλάκι σου.

Με καλυψαν τα παραπάνω παιδιά, διαβασε αρχικά τα σχετικα αρθρα και στην πορεια θα τα εφαρμοσεις διαδοχικά.

Εσυ για αρχή να του μιλας γλυκα για να σε μάθει και να εμπιστευτει. Να του έχεις φρεσκο νεράκι και τα σποράκια του και μπορεις να δοκιμάσεις αυγό και μετα βλεπεις για αυγοτροφή. Το αυγο δεν το αφήνεις στο κλουβι πανω απο 2 ωρες για λόγους αλιωσης κτλ.

Επισης αυτό που θα φροντίσεις περισσότερο είναι οι πατήθρες, μόλις περασουνε λιγες μερες αντικατέστησε την πλαστική με ξυλινη.

Τα φυσικα κλαδια είναι οτι πρεπει, αν βρεις ευκαλυπτο, ελια ή λεμονια είναι πολύ ευκολο να φτιάξεις. Δες εδώ

Δες και εδω

Το κλουβι δεν φαίνεται μικρό αλλα ούτε και μεγάλο τι διαστασεις έχει?

----------


## WhiteFace

Αργυρω καλως ηρθες !! :Happy: 
Λοιπον το κοκατιλακι σου ειναι πολυ ομορφο , συμφωνω με ολα αυτα που σου ειπαν τα παιδια .Ετσι λοιπον θελω να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου , οπως σου ειπε η Χρυσα οι πατηθρες παιζουν εναν απο τους πιο βασικους ρολους για την αποφυγη στραμπουλιγματων στα πτηνα που οπως καταλαβαινεις το μεγαλυτερο κομματι της ζωης τους το περνανε πανω στις πατηθρες, υπαρχουν πολλες κατασκευες ευκολες που μπορεις να φτιαξεις ξυλινες πατηθρες , επισης οσο αναφορα τα παιχνιδια εδω στο φορουμ μπορεις να βοηθηθεις παρα πολυ με ξυλινες κατασκευες κλπ . Το κλουβακι και εμενα δεν μου φαινεται αρκετα μεγαλο για κοκατιλ τι διαστασεις εχει ? Παντως πρεπει να εισαι πραγματικα πολυ χαρουμενη και να το αγαπας πολυ το κοκατιλακι σου ε? Αν και πρωταρης και εγω ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα οσο μπορουσα και απο προσωπικη πειρα θα ηθελα να σου πω πως με τους παπαγαλους το παν ειναι η υπομονη και με το καιρο θα στρωσουν ολα !!!!! περιμενουμε κιαλες φωτογραφιες !!

----------


## Silvia1990

Με ανησυχει κατι στην φυσικη πατηθρα...γιατι απλα δεν το εχω στις κατασκευες,ποτε δεν εχω κανει καποια. Εχω σπιτι και λεμονια και ελια, δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα μπορω να παρω κομματι αλλα αν δεν μπορω καποιο απο πετ σοπ κανει?? Τι πρεπει να προσεξω? Εχω δει μια που ειναι τυπου κλαδι 20 εκ αλλα αν αυτος φοβαται να πατησει?? 


Το κλουβι του ειναι Π33εκΜ43εκΥ40εκ
Θεωρω οτι ειναι μικρο και αν δεν φοβομουν οτι θα τον στεσαριζα θα επαρνα καινουργιο αμεσως αλλα με φοβιζει το πως θα το βγαλω. Αλλα αλλο να πιασεις ενα καναρινι και αλλο ενα κοκατιλακι... :: 

Οσο για αν το αγαπω δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο ηθελα ενα!! Σημερα το ειχα στο δωματιο μου! Τι διαφορα πραγματικα! Κοιταζε καθε κινηση γυρω του αλλα μου κελαιδισε μονο οταν εβαλα στο ΥΤ καποια συγκεκριμενα βιντεο. Αααα και οταν ακουσε το Μιλα μου ακουσα την φωνουλα του! Σιγουρα ηταν το καλυτερο δωρο αλλα ετσι δεν ειχα επιλογη τι θα εβαζα μεσα στο κλουβι και τωρα αυτος δυσκολευεται. Πως ειναι εφικτο να τον πιασω?? Φοβαμαι αρκετα... Ασε που η πορτουλα του κλουβιου ειναι τοσο μικρη. Απορω πως χωρεσε!

Τον επιασα και να τρωει χεχε! Εφαγε αρκετα σημερα αλλα συνηθως τρωει απογευμα βραδυ. Ειναι φυσιολογικο?

----------


## Silvia1990

Απο οτι καταλαβα ο μονος τροπος να τον κανω να κουνιεται μεσα στο κλουβι ειναι να του βαλω συγκεκριμενα βιντεο με αλλα κοκατιλ. Διαφορετικα απλα καθεται στην πατηθρα του και μου ανοιγοκλεινει τα ματακια του. Και ψαχνει να τα βρει... Μετα απο λιγο αφου δεν τα βλεπει σταματαει και καθαριζεται.
Βιντεο του τυπου αυτου και παρεπιπτοντος ετσι ειναι και το δικο του κελαιδισμα, αυτο που εχω ακουσει δηλαδη. Σημερα το πρωι του διαβαζα και αυτο που μου αρεσε ηταν οτι γυριζε το κεφαλι του 180 μοιρες, αυτο ειναι κακο???, αλλα και οταν του μιλαω πολλες φορες γερνει το κεφαλακι του στα αριστερα και με κοιταζει...



Ειναι καλα δειγματα αυτα? Ακομα δεν ερχεται προς το μερος μου οταν με βλεπει η οταν του μιλαω. Αντιθετα μπορει να παει απο την αλλη μερια αρκετες φορες αν πλησιασω επικυνδυνα.

----------


## WhiteFace

Κοιτα οσο αναφορα για τις πατηθρες δεν νομιζω να του φανουνε περιεργες απλα δςστου λιγο χρονο να στρωσει και μετα 8α πανε ολα κομπλε, και εγς δεν το εχω με τις κατασκευες επειδη ειμαι 14 χρονων και γενικα δηλαδη δεν ασχολουμαι με αυτα , κοιτα αστον τωρα να στρωσει και μετα αν θες υπαρχουν καποια κλουβακια που εχουν και πατηθρες ξυλινες και ειναι σε προσιτες τιμες.Δυστυχως πρεπει να αρχιζεις να κοιτας για κλουβι διοτι ειναι μικρο να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις οι καταλληλες διαστασεις για κοκατιλ ειναι 60χ60χ60 αν δεν κανω λαθος και το διακενο να ειναι εως 2 εκατοστα, υπαρχουν πολλα κλουβια ωραια αν θες να σου προτείνω και σε καλες τιμες, τωρα οσο αναφορα για το κελαηδισμα ειναι πολυ καλο που ηδη εχει αρχισει να  κελαηδαει με τα βιντεο γιατι ετσι εξασκείται και γενικα το γουσταρουν αυτο τα κοκατιλ,μην ανυσηχεις ολα θα στρωσουν οτι θες στειλε μου πμ .

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μην ανησυχείς Αργυρώ, είναι φυσιολογικότατο να μην κινείται πολύ ακόμα στο κλουβί. Εμένα ο δικός μου έκανε τρεις - τέσσερις μέρες να φάει, φυσικά δεν κουνιόταν. Όσο συνηθίζει, θα αρχίζει να εξερευνά το κλουβί του και το περιβάλλον γύρω του. Δεν είναι κακό να γυρίζει το κεφάλι του 180 μοίρες, έχουν απλά αυτή την ικανότητα, οπότε το κάνουν για να δουν γύρω τους. Επίσης, είναι λογικό που απομακρύνεται από εσένα όταν πλησιάζεις αφού ακόμα δεν σε γνωρίζει και δεν είναι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα το πειράξεις. Με το καιρό θα δεις ότι μόλις πλησιάζεις θα έρχεται "τρέχοντας" δίπλα σου στα κάγκελα! 

Τώρα για τις φυσικές πατήθρες, όπως λέει και ο Μιχάλης, μπορείς να του τις βάλεις άνετα. Όταν αρχίζει να εξερευνά το κλουβί θα ανέβει και εκεί να δει τι είναι μιας και είναι από τη φύση τους πολύ περίεργα! Το κλουβί ναι είναι μικρό, αλλά δεν θα σε συμβούλευα να τον πιάσεις για να τον βάλεις στο καινούργιο. Αν έχεις αυτή τη στιγμή τη δυνατότητα να του πάρεις ένα καινούργιο, κάντο μιας και ούτως ή άλλως κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να αλλάξει. Μετά διαμόρφωσε  το όπως θέλεις εσύ και προσπάθησε να φέρεις τα δύο κλουβιά πόρτα με πόρτα, βάλε το φαγητό και το νερό σε εμφανές σημείο στο καινούργιο κλουβί μήπως περάσει μόνος του! 

Επίσης, για τις ώρες που τρώει. Από τη στιγμή που τρώει τις πρώτες μέρες, μην σε απασχολεί η ώρα. Σιγά σιγά θα έρθει στο κανονικό του πρόγραμμα και θα τρώει λίγο και συχνά καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας! 
Μην ανησυχείς και μην αγχώνεσαι. Οι πρώτες μέρες είναι το παιχνίδι της υπομονής. Όσο αποφεύγεις να τον τρομάζεις, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα συνηθίσει!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Κοιτα οσο αναφορα για τις πατηθρες δεν νομιζω να του φανουνε περιεργες απλα δςστου λιγο χρονο να στρωσει και μετα 8α πανε ολα κομπλε, και εγς δεν το εχω με τις κατασκευες επειδη ειμαι 14 χρονων και γενικα δηλαδη δεν ασχολουμαι με αυτα , κοιτα αστον τωρα να στρωσει και μετα αν θες υπαρχουν καποια κλουβακια που εχουν και πατηθρες ξυλινες και ειναι σε προσιτες τιμες.Δυστυχως πρεπει να αρχιζεις να κοιτας για κλουβι διοτι ειναι μικρο να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις οι καταλληλες διαστασεις για κοκατιλ ειναι 60χ60χ60 αν δεν κανω λαθος και το διακενο να ειναι εως 2 εκατοστα, υπαρχουν πολλα κλουβια ωραια αν θες να σου προτείνω και σε καλες τιμες, τωρα οσο αναφορα για το κελαηδισμα ειναι πολυ καλο που ηδη εχει αρχισει να  κελαηδαει με τα βιντεο γιατι ετσι εξασκείται και γενικα το γουσταρουν αυτο τα κοκατιλ,μην ανυσηχεις ολα θα στρωσουν οτι θες στειλε μου πμ .



Ναι κοιταζα για κλουβακια!! Αν εχεις τπτ υποψη σου προτεινε μου. Και εγω σκεφτομαι να παρω ενα και να το γεμισω. Απλα δεν θελω κλουβι με βαση γιατι εχω μωρα μεσα αστο χωρο και φοβαμαι μην μου τον ριξουν κατω.

Μερικα νεα!! Τα κακακια του φαινεται να φτιαχνουν σημαντικα!! Στην αρχη ηταν υγρουτσικα τωρα σχηματιζονται κανονικα!
Επισης το σημερινο πρωινο ηταν το πιο υπεροχο απο ολα! Τον ειχα στο δωματιο μου, το οποιο πρεπει να λατρευει! Τον βλεπω τωρα διπλα μου και στεκεται στο ενα ποδι!!! Αυτο δεν το εχει κανει ποτε τοσες μερες. Λιγο το αγχος απο το αλλαγμα μας το εχουμε γιατι αναγκαστικα υπαρχει ενας θορυβος η μια κινηση. 
Αλλα αυτο με το ενα ποδι στην πατηθρα το καναμε τωρα το απογευμα! Ειμαι κατενθουσιαμενη αν με ρωτας.

Το πρωι ημασταν στην φαση του αν δεν του ειχα μιλησει για λιγη ωρα μου φωναζε. Φαντασου τωρα οτι κοιταζει γυρω γυρω παλι στο ενα ποδι. Οταν με κοιταζει γερνει το κεφαλακι του. Αισθανεται λιγο πιο ανετα. Το πρωι του διαβαζα και τον ειχα σε αρκετα φωτινο δωματιο.
Συνεχιζουμε ακαθεχτη!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ καλό που φτιάχνουν οι κουτσουλιές του!! Και φυσικά το να κάθεται στο ένα πόδι είναι πολύ πολύ καλό σημάδι! Συγχαρητήρια! 
Αν φοβάσαι ότι θα στο ρίξουν τα πιτσιρίκια, μην πάρεις με βάση, δεν είναι απαραίτητο  :winky: 

Χαίρομαι που τα πάτε τόσο καλά, φαίνεται ότι το ήθελες πολύ αυτό το πουλάκι! Καλή συνέχεια στη σχέση σας εύχομαι!! Και ό,τι χρειαστείς, εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## Silvia1990

Καλα πεταμε με γρηγορους ρυθμους!!! Τα κακα σταθερα καλα!

Απλα αυτο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι οταν ειναι στο δωματιο αλλα ατομα πλιν εμενα και της μαμας μου, εμας μας βλεπει ολη την ωρα, δεν κουνιεται ανετα στο κλουβι. 
Σημερα το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο μαλιστα πηγα να πλυνω τα πιατα δηλαδη εφυγα απο διπλα του... ε ρε παρτι που εγινε... φωναζε και με το που εμφανιστικα αρχησε να φουσκωνει τα πουπουλα του και να μου κελαιδαει.
Δεν κρατιεμαι μεχρι να ξεθαρεψει κι αλλο! Πηδαει απο την ταιστρα του κλουβιου στην μεγαλη πατηθρα. Ασε!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι λογικό να μην κινείται άνετα στο κλουβί όταν υπάρχουν γύρω του άτομα που δεν του είναι γνωστά. Εσάς σας βλέπει και σας συνηθίζει. Με το καιρό αν βλέπει άτομα που μπορεί να μην μένουν μαζί σας αλλά να τα έχει ξαναδεί, δεν θα τον ενοχλούν και θα κάνει κανονικά τις δραστηριότητές του. Για παράδειγμα το δικό μου κοκατιλάκι, έχει συνηθίσει την αδερφή μου, τον άντρα της και κάποιους φίλους μου. Δεν τους βλέπει κάθε μέρα, όπως εμένα, το αγόρι μου και τη μαμά μου, αλλά δεν ενοχλείται πια από την παρουσία τους όπως έκανε στην αρχή!

----------


## WhiteFace

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!Ειδες τα κοκατιλ ειναι αποστευτα πουλια χαιρομαι πολυ για εσας !!! Εμενα οταν το ειχα παρει τις πρωτς μερες δαγκωνε την μανα μου δεν την ηθελε καθολου αλλα τωρα δεν της δινει σημασια.Για κλουβι θα σου στειλω σε πμ γτ συμφωνα με τους κανονισμους δεν πρεπει να προτεινω κατι απο εδω . Παντως φαινεται πως καταλαβαινει την αγαπη που του δινεις και ετσι εχετε καλο αποτελεσμα !!! περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Να ου ζησει!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Καλα ολο λεω σημερα ηταν αποθεωση και ολο κατι γινεται και η επομενη μερα ειναι καλυτερη. Το κακο ομως ειναι οτι ειναι κινητικος το βραδυ πολυ αργα. Ειναι μεχρι να βρει τον ρυθμο του ακομα η απλα του αρεσει το βραδυ? 

Σημερα καθομουν απο αριστερα και ερχοταν συνεχεια απο την δικη μου μερια. Μεχρι που παταει την καινουργια πατηθρα και με καταλαβαινει τι του λεω!!! Ειχε το παιχνιδι του μπορστα και του ειπα κουνα το παιχνιδι σου και το εκανε!! Σοβαρολογω το εκανε και δευτερη φορα!





> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!Ειδες τα κοκατιλ ειναι αποστευτα πουλια χαιρομαι πολυ για εσας !!! Εμενα οταν το ειχα παρει τις πρωτς μερες δαγκωνε την μανα μου δεν την ηθελε καθολου αλλα τωρα δεν της δινει σημασια.Για κλουβι θα σου στειλω σε πμ γτ συμφωνα με τους κανονισμους δεν πρεπει να προτεινω κατι απο εδω . Παντως φαινεται πως καταλαβαινει την αγαπη που του δινεις και ετσι εχετε καλο αποτελεσμα !!! περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες!!!!



Ναι το ειδα το πμ απλα δεν με αφηνει να στειλω πμ γιατι ακομα εχω λιγα ποστ. Κια εγω αυτο ειχα στο μυαλο μου ακριβως η το κιτρινο με τα 59. Εχει σχαρα απο κατω??

----------


## WhiteFace

Μπραβο και παλι !!! οσο αναφορα για το βραδυ υπαρχει ο νυκτερινος πανικος πραγμα που συμβαινει κυριως στα κοκατιλ επειδη δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα να βλεπουν στο σκοταδι, ετσι ειναι ανυσηχα και κοπανανε τα φτερα τους για να ξεφυγουν αυτο μπορεις να το αποφυγεις αν εχεις μια λαμπα νυκτος στο κλουβι του ετσι ωστε αν γινει κατι να μην φοβηθει και να βλεπει γυρω του, εγω του την ειχα βαλει στις αρχες μεχρι να το συνηθίσει .

Το κλουβακι με τα 59 το εχει ενας φιλος μου και εχει σχαρα ειναι πολυ ωραιο και βολικο !!!Περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες !!

----------


## Silvia1990

Εχω μια ανησυχια για τον κουκλο. Σημερα που τον αλλαζα με κοιταζε και μου εκανε εναν περιεργο ηχο πως οταν δινουμε φιλακι εμεις. Αλλα ανοιγε το στοματακι του. Τρωει και πινει νερο κανονικα. Δεν μοιαζει διαφορετικος απο χθες και η κουτσουλιτσες του ειναι κανονικες. Ωριστε και φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες και εκεινον για να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Silvia1990

Τον ειδα να καθεται στο ενα του ποδι πριν λιγο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ίσως να άκουσε κάποιον ήχο και να προσπαθεί να τον μιμηθεί. Καμιά φορά και το δικό μου κοκατίλ ανοίγει το στόμα όταν κελαηδάει, ή μπορεί να κάνει κάποια "τουκ τουκ" ας πούμε με το ράμφος του.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ανησυχω μηπως μου αρρωστησε... Κοιμαται τωρα αλλα δεν ξερω αν κοιμηθηκε το βραδυ καλα για να πω οτι κοιμαται πανω απο το κανονικο.
Λετε να ανοιξω αλλο θεμα για εκτενεστερη γνωμη?

----------


## xrisam

Μηπως εννοεις τον ήχο που κάνουνε πριν τον υπνο, κάτι σαν τριξιμο με το ράμφος του?

----------


## Silvia1990

Οχι το τριξιματακι αλλα σαν σφυριγμα χωρις ηχο νομιζω οτι ηταν. Ηταν περιεργο γιατι ημουν κοντα του και το εκανε. Δεν θελω να μου αρρωστησει. Επισης μαλλον του αρεσει να κοιμαται με φως και φασαρια. Πιο συχνα κοιμαται οταν εχει φως παρα οταν ειναι σκοτεινα. Τωρα καθεται στα 2 ποδια μα νωριτερα εκατσε στο ενα.

Να ανησυχω??

----------


## xrisam

Eννοεις ένα χχχ...όπως κάνουνε οι γάτες?

Οι κουτσουλίες είναι οκ? Τι άλλο σε ανησυχεί?

¨Ηταν ομιλιτικός σήμερα? Έχει φάει?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Eννοεις ένα χχχ...όπως κάνουνε οι γάτες?
> 
> Οι κουτσουλίες είναι οκ? Τι άλλο σε ανησυχεί?
> 
> ¨Ηταν ομιλιτικός σήμερα? Έχει φάει?


Ναι περιπου κατι τετοιο. Η κουτσουλιτσες του ειναι μια χαρουλα. Εχω βαλει φωτο στην αρχη. 
Σημερα δεν κελαιδισε αλλα ειναι βραδινος τυπος οπως ειπα
Φαγιτουλη εφαγε μολις του αλλαξα νερο και τροφη στις ταιστρες.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν είναι αυτό το χχχχ που λέει και η Χρύσα, το κάνουν αν φοβούνται για να "απειλήσουν". Συχνά θα το κάνουν αν είναι κάτι καινούργιο στο χώρο τους ή αν πας πολύ κοντά, πολύ γρήγορα.

----------


## xrisam

Eίναι οκ οι κουτσουλίτσες του.

Αν κανει αυτο που λέω, είναι αν νιώθει κάποια απειλη ή αν φοβάται. Πχ εμενα φοβότανε στην αρχή την σκούπα και το έκανε, ή αν δεί κανα κουκλάκι λουτρινο έχουμε δράματα!!!!

Δες πως θα παει αλλα μαλλον δεν εχει κάτι μαλλον προσαρμώζεται ακόμα.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αν είναι αυτό το χχχχ που λέει και η Χρύσα, το κάνουν αν φοβούνται για να "απειλήσουν". Συχνά θα το κάνουν αν είναι κάτι καινούργιο στο χώρο τους ή αν πας πολύ κοντά, πολύ γρήγορα.



Ηταν την ωρα που καθαριζα το κλουβι του οποτε ειναι πιθανο. Μου φαινται οτι ανησυχω πολυ απλα εχω διαβασει στο σαιτ οτι ο οργανισμος τους ειναι πολυ γρηγορος και πρεπει να δρασω εγκαιρα στην περιπτωση που καταλαβω κατι.

----------


## xrisam

Το ότι ανησυχείς δίχνει ότι νοίαζεσαι. Και εμεις στην αρχή δεν ξέραμε μην στεναχωριεσαι θα τα μαθεις με το καιρό.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αφού το έκανε εκείνη την ώρα αυτό ήταν. Θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις ένα πείραμα για να δεις αν το κάνει όταν φοβάται αλλά είναι κρίμα να τρομάξει το κακόμοιρο. Πάντως οι κουτσουλιές είναι φυσιολογικές όπως πολύ καλά λέει και η Χρύσα. 

Μην ανησυχείς σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα μιας και εγώ σχετικά νέα κοκατιλομαμά είμαι και είναι νωπές ακόμα οι αναμνήσεις του απόλυτου τρόμου του πρώτου καιρού ότι κάτι θα πάθει και δεν θα το προλάβω  ::  Με το καιρό, που θα βρει ακόμα περισσότερο τους ρυθμούς του, θα δεις ότι θα μάθεις και εσύ τι είναι φυσιολογικό να κάνει, οπότε αν ξεφεύγει από το "πρόγραμμα" θα το καταλαβαίνεις!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αφού το έκανε εκείνη την ώρα αυτό ήταν. Θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις ένα πείραμα για να δεις αν το κάνει όταν φοβάται αλλά είναι κρίμα να τρομάξει το κακόμοιρο. Πάντως οι κουτσουλιές είναι φυσιολογικές όπως πολύ καλά λέει και η Χρύσα. 
> 
> Μην ανησυχείς σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα μιας και εγώ σχετικά νέα κοκατιλομαμά είμαι και είναι νωπές ακόμα οι αναμνήσεις του απόλυτου τρόμου του πρώτου καιρού ότι κάτι θα πάθει και δεν θα το προλάβω  Με το καιρό, που θα βρει ακόμα περισσότερο τους ρυθμούς του, θα δεις ότι θα μάθεις και εσύ τι είναι φυσιολογικό να κάνει, οπότε αν ξεφεύγει από το "πρόγραμμα" θα το καταλαβαίνεις!


Ισως με πιανει τρομος οτι κατι θα παθει λογο παλιου συμβαντος με το σκυλακι μου και τωρα ειμαι πολυ ασφυκτικη στο να κανω κατι πριν να ειναι αργα.
Αν ο χωρος ειναι ζεστος κοιμουνται πιο ευκολα? Οντως η κουτσουλιτσες του ειναι πολυ καλες ουτε κιτρινο ουτε τιποτα. Λιγο πρασινουλες αλλα παρατιρησα οτι η μια τροφη που προτιμαει εχει πελλετ πρασινα μεσα. Ειναι χυμα βεβαια που αυτο δεν μου φαινεται καλο απο οτι εχω διαβασει. Να του παρω καινουργια η να τον αφησω να συνηθισει λιγο? Αυριο παμε στην μια εβδομαδα. Αν δεν εχει κοιμηθει καλα το βραδυ θα κοιμαται ολη την αλλη μερα λογικα ε? Κατι μου λεει οτι τα βραδια δεν μου κοιμαται καλα. Οτι φοβαται πολυ στο σκοταδι.
Χθες μολις εσβησα το φως τεντωθηκε ολοκληρος και μαλιστα μου γυρισε και πλατη. Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι φοβηθηκε? Ειχε και λιγο σκηφτο μπροστα το σωμα του.

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τον καθενα που απαντησε ακριβως επειδη ειμαι τοσο ανιδεη και δεν θελω να μου παθει κατι.

----------


## blackmailer

Καλά ότι είναι φοβερό το κοκατιλάκι σου εννοείται...επίσης μην ανησυχείς για τις ερωτήσεις κτλ...κι εμείς τα ίδια κάναμε όλοι, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου στην αρχή!!! ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες των κοριτσιών (Χρύσα και Κων/να) που είναι κοκατιλομάνες και όλα θα πάνε καλά!!! θα δείς που σε λίγες μέρες δεν θα το πιστεύεις απο την μεγάλη αλλαγή που θα έχει...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κοίτα, είναι καλύτερο να είσαι προσεκτική και να ελέγχεις τη κατάσταση, από το να υποθέτεις ότι όλα είναι καλά και να γίνει κάτι ξαφνικά. Οπότε, μαζί σου σε αυτό! Γενικά κάθε μέρα μπορείς να κοιτάς κουτσουλιές, τα πούπουλα από κάτω να είναι καθαρά, πατουσούλες όταν σκαρφαλώνει στα κάγκελα, τα φτεράκια του αν είναι ίσια και σωστά στο σώμα του. Αργότερα, όταν έρθει στις φυσιολογικές του συμπεριφορές, θα το καταλαβαίνεις αμέσως, θα δεις!

Όταν λες πράσινα πέλλετς εννοείς τα χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια; Αν ναι, δεν είναι και από τις πιο καλές. Θα μπορούσες σταδιακά να του δώσεις κάποια συσκευασμένη. Προσωπικά, χρησιμοποιώ της Versele Laga Big Parakeets Prestige. Για να μην του φανεί η αλλαγή, βάζε λίγο από τη μια και λίγο από την άλλη και σιγά σιγά βάζε περισσότερη συσκευασμένη μέχρι να μην έχει καθόλου από την άλλη. 

Όσον αφορά τον ύπνο, γενικά οι πρώτες βδομάδες είναι λίγο περίεργες. Και εμένα κοιμόταν πιο συχνά, κυρίως το μεσημέρι που τώρα ούτε καν. Νομίζω ότι είναι ένας τρόπος να καταπολεμήσουν το άγχος τους. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι όταν γυρνάει πλάτη φοβάται. Και το κοκατίλ μου όταν κοιμάται γυρνάει πλάτη συνήθως (και τώρα πλάτη είναι ο γλυκούλης). Απλά έχει να κάνει με το πως τον βολεύει.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Κοίτα, είναι καλύτερο να είσαι προσεκτική και να ελέγχεις τη κατάσταση, από το να υποθέτεις ότι όλα είναι καλά και να γίνει κάτι ξαφνικά. Οπότε, μαζί σου σε αυτό! Γενικά κάθε μέρα μπορείς να κοιτάς κουτσουλιές, τα πούπουλα από κάτω να είναι καθαρά, πατουσούλες όταν σκαρφαλώνει στα κάγκελα, τα φτεράκια του αν είναι ίσια και σωστά στο σώμα του. Αργότερα, όταν έρθει στις φυσιολογικές του συμπεριφορές, θα το καταλαβαίνεις αμέσως, θα δεις!
> 
> Όταν λες πράσινα πέλλετς εννοείς τα χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια; Αν ναι, δεν είναι και από τις πιο καλές. Θα μπορούσες σταδιακά να του δώσεις κάποια συσκευασμένη. Προσωπικά, χρησιμοποιώ της Versele Laga Big Parakeets Prestige. Για να μην του φανεί η αλλαγή, βάζε λίγο από τη μια και λίγο από την άλλη και σιγά σιγά βάζε περισσότερη συσκευασμένη μέχρι να μην έχει καθόλου από την άλλη. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά τον ύπνο, γενικά οι πρώτες βδομάδες είναι λίγο περίεργες. Και εμένα κοιμόταν πιο συχνά, κυρίως το μεσημέρι που τώρα ούτε καν. Νομίζω ότι είναι ένας τρόπος να καταπολεμήσουν το άγχος τους. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι όταν γυρνάει πλάτη φοβάται. Και το κοκατίλ μου όταν κοιμάται γυρνάει πλάτη συνήθως (και τώρα πλάτη είναι ο γλυκούλης). Απλά έχει να κάνει με το πως τον βολεύει.



Κωνσταντινα πηγα σημερα στο πετ σοπ και του πηρα τροφη αλλα μαλλον πηρα λαθος. Πηρα αυτη. Εχει αρκετους σπορους μεσα αλλα μονο σπορους. Πηρα και τσαμπια κερχριου. Ακομα να βρω ενα σουπιοκοκαλο που να μην εχει σιδερο επανω  :: 




Θα κοιταξω μηοως μπορω να την αλλαξω αλλα αν δεν μπορω κανει για το κοκατιλακι μου??? Επισης πηρα καβιλιες η οπως λεγονται για πατηθρες. Το ειχε πολυ γνωστο πετ σοπ ????? Δεν το περιμενα!

ΥΓ: Νομιζω οτι δεν του αρεσει το σκοταδι. Τον ειδα να κοιμαται οποτε μαλλον καλα παμε. Σημερα ολο το πρωι τιτιβιζε. Ειπε "καλημερα" και οταν γυρισα απο το πετ σοπ και τον ρωτισα τι κανει μου απαντησε το κουκλι μου. Τωρα κοιμομαστε στο ενα ποδι.

----------


## blackmailer

Εάν δεν έχει ανοιχτεί η συσκευασία σίγουρα θα γίνεται αλλαγή, αλλιώς δυστυχώς όχι. Αυτή που πήρες βλέπω είναι για πιο μεγάλους παπαγάλους με διαφορετικές διατροφικές συνήθειες και καλο θα ήταν να μην την δώσεις στο μικρό σου!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Εάν δεν έχει ανοιχτεί η συσκευασία σίγουρα θα γίνεται αλλαγή, αλλιώς δυστυχώς όχι. Αυτή που πήρες βλέπω είναι για πιο μεγάλους παπαγάλους με διαφορετικές διατροφικές συνήθειες και καλο θα ήταν να μην την δώσεις στο μικρό σου!


Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την γρηγορη απαντηση σου Νεκταριε! Θα παω να την αλλαξω την Δευτερα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όπως είπε και ο Νεκτάριος, καλύτερα να την αλλάξεις. Αν ψάχνεις την ίδια που έχω εγώ, έχει απέξω ένα cockatiel και ένα lovebird. Σουπιοκόκκαλο μπορείς να πάρεις με σιδεράκι και να το βγάλεις, αυτό κάνω και εγώ γιατί δεν βρίσκω σκέτο συνήθως!

----------


## blackmailer

Επίσης σουπιοκόκκαλο μπορείς να βρείς και απο τον ψαρά της γειτονιάς σου...συνήθως εάν ζητήσεις θα σου δώσουν και μάλιστα τσάμπα μιας και αυτοί τα πετάνε!! απλώς εάν πάρεις απο ψαρά θέλει διαδικασία πριν το προσφέρεις στο πουλάκι σου...βράσιμο με ξύδι, βράσιμο με σκέτο νερό, σούρωμα, καλό στέγνωμα κτλ...

----------


## blackmailer

> Όπως είπε και ο Νεκτάριος, καλύτερα να την αλλάξεις. Αν ψάχνεις την ίδια που έχω εγώ, έχει απέξω ένα cockatiel και ένα lovebird.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ναι θα παω να την αλλαξω!!
Καλα χθες και σημερα ηταν!!! Αποθεωση. Ειδικα σημερα με βλεπετε και ποσταρω αρκετα νωρις. Ο μπαγασακος με ξυπνησε με το κελαιδιμα του!! Ειχα ανοιχτο το παραθυρο οποτε οταν ξημερωσε φωναζε. Αλλα φωναζε και στις 2 το βραδυ χθες οπου χρειαστηκε να του σβησω το φως που ειχα διπλα του. Δεν τρομαξε αυτη την φορα αλλα κουρνιασε και μαλλον κοιμηθηκε.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ενταξει!!! Πριν λιγο δοκιμασαμε το πρωτο μας κεχρι!! Αφου παιξαμε με τους κρικους μας πρωτα! Οταν ξυπναμε πρωι παμε καλυτερα μου φαινεται!

----------


## xrisam

Μια χαρά τα πάτε Αργυρώ.  :: 

Το βράδυ άκουσε τίποτα, μηπως τρόμαξε με την βροχή? 

Εγω τους εχω αναμενο το φωτάκι του απορροφητηρα και επειδή είναι ενας χώρος κουζίνα-σαλονι φωτίζει χωρίς να τα ενοχλεί. 

Τελειως σκοταδι μου φοβούνται και αν ακούσουνε καμια γάτα απο εξω να νιαουρίζει μπορεί να τρομάξουνε χωρίς το φωτάκι.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μια χαρά τα πάτε Αργυρώ. 
> 
> Το βράδυ άκουσε τίποτα, μηπως τρόμαξε με την βροχή? 
> 
> Εγω τους εχω αναμενο το φωτάκι του απορροφητηρα και επειδή είναι ενας χώρος κουζίνα-σαλονι φωτίζει χωρίς να τα ενοχλεί. 
> 
> Τελειως σκοταδι μου φοβούνται και αν ακούσουνε καμια γάτα απο εξω να νιαουρίζει μπορεί να τρομάξουνε χωρίς το φωτάκι.



Δεν μου πεταρισε ομως απλα μου τιτιβισε οπως συνηθως. Ειχα ανοιχτο το παραθυρο στο δωματιο μου (το ρολο εννοω και ισως γιαυτο το πρωι με ξυπνησε εκεινος. 
Τωρα για το βραδυ δεν ξερω. Συνηθως του εχω αναμενο ενα πορτατιφ ακριβως διπλα του που δειχνει να τον βοηθαιε το βραδυ να κοιμηθει. Δεν ακουστηκε κατι. Του μιλησα λιγο και μου απαντησε. Κανονικος μου φανηκε. Λες και ειχε ξυπνησει και ηθελε κουβεντουλα!

----------


## Silvia1990

Αυτο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι δεν φοβαται την παρουσια μου αλλα τα χερια μου αρκετα. Κραταγα το κεχρι γιατι ψιλοπεφτει απο τα καγκελα και εφυγε οποτε και εγω εβγαλα το χερι μου και εκεινος ξαναπηγε.

Μηπως πρεπει να προσεχω κατι η να κανω κατι απο μερους μου?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το όλο concept της εξημέρωσης είναι να συνηθίσει ουσιαστικά τα χέρια σου! Συνέχισε να κρατάς το κεχρί χωρίς να το αφήνεις και σιγά σιγά θα έρθει για να φάει και ας το κρατάς εσύ. Είναι το πρώτο βήμα για να εξημερωθεί!  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

> Δεν μου πεταρισε ομως απλα μου τιτιβισε οπως συνηθως. Ειχα ανοιχτο το παραθυρο στο δωματιο μου (το ρολο εννοω και ισως γιαυτο το πρωι με ξυπνησε εκεινος. 
> Τωρα για το βραδυ δεν ξερω. Συνηθως του εχω αναμενο ενα πορτατιφ ακριβως διπλα του που δειχνει να τον βοηθαιε το βραδυ να κοιμηθει. Δεν ακουστηκε κατι. Του μιλησα λιγο και μου απαντησε. Κανονικος μου φανηκε. Λες και ειχε ξυπνησει και ηθελε κουβεντουλα!


Και εμας μας ξυπνανε το πρωί, το εχουμε μάθει πλέον και είναι το πιο ωραιο ξύπνημα!!!

Το βραδυ πρέπει να έχει σταθερή ωρα που κοιμάται. 

Το θεμα του χεριου είναι ο γνωστος φόβος που εχουνε συνήθως, θα το ξεπερασει στην πορεια μην ανησυχείς!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Καλα παιδια πριν απο λιγο τρελαθηκα!!! Περαν απο το γεγονος οτι λατρευουμε το κεχρι, πριν απο λιγο ετρωγε κεχρι ενω του κραταγα εγω το κεχρι, απο εξω απο τα καγκελα το χερι φυσικα!, και μαλιστα τσουγκριζε την μυτουλα του πανω στο νυχι μου!! Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να μην τσυριξεις εκεινη την ωρα!!!!! Ενω θελεις να πηδηξεις μεχρι το ταβανι απο την χαρα σου!!! 


Τωρα τι κανω?? φοβαμαι μην τον τρομαξω?? Να δοκιμασω να το ξανακανω απο αυριο? Η μερικες μερες αργοτερα???

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αφού το δέχτηκε δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις. Κάθε μέρα και όσο πιο συχνά μπορείς θα τον ταίζεις με το χέρι σου, πάντα έξω από τα κάγκελα! Πρέπει να φτάσεις στο σημείο που θα σε ακολουθεί σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο του κλουβιού και αν έχεις το κεχρί! Για να καταλάβεις, εμένα είχε μάθει και το δοχείο που το αποθηκεύω και μόλις με έβλεπε να το ανοίγω, έτρεχε! Κάνεις αυτό για λίγο καιρό (όσο χρειάζεται το κάθε πουλάκι), και μετά μιλάμε για το επόμενο βήμα!  :winky:  Πολύ καλή αρχή, μπράβο!!

----------


## blackmailer

συγχαρητήρια...όντως βλέπω γρήγορα βήματα και χαίρομαι και για σενα και για το κοκατιλάκι σου!!! περιμένουμε και φώτος σιγά σιγά ε...απο κάποιον που θα στέκεται παραπέρα στο δωμάτιο και θα σας βγάλει χωρίς να τρομάξει το πουλάκι φυσικά!

----------


## Silvia1990

> συγχαρητήρια...όντως βλέπω γρήγορα βήματα και χαίρομαι και για σενα και για το κοκατιλάκι σου!!! περιμένουμε και φώτος σιγά σιγά ε...απο κάποιον που θα στέκεται παραπέρα στο δωμάτιο και θα σας βγάλει χωρίς να τρομάξει το πουλάκι φυσικά!


Το κορυφαιο ειναι οτι η προτρυνση ηταν απο το αγορι μου λεγοντας μου δοκιμασε να κρατησεις εσυ το κεχρι. Το εκανα αργα και μεχρι στιγμης παμε περιφιμα.
Προς το παρον δεχεται μονο οταν εχει ειδη παει στο κεχρι η αν μεινω εντελως ακινητη ερχεται σιγα σιγα. Τον χαλαρωνει αν με ακουει κιολας. 
Σε καποια φαση ειχα ακουμπισει τα δαχτυλα μου στο κλουβι και εκεινος τρωγοντας  δεν το πηρε χαμπαρι. Οταν το καταλαβε  κοιταξε τα δαχτυλα μου μια και  μετα το προσωπο μου για λιγα δευτερολεπτα και μετα συνεχισε αλλα ΠΑΝΤΑ κοιτοντας με την ωρα που τρωει.

----------


## blackmailer

Δεν έχει εμπιστευτεί ακόμα τις προθέσεις σου και μόνο με τον καιρό και την υπομονή θα γίνει αυτό! θα δείς μεγάλη πρόοδο απο εδώ και μετά, να είσαι σίγουρη...μην διστάζεις να τολμάς, απλά μην κάνεις μεγάλα βήματα κάθε φορά...αργά και σταθερά!

----------


## Silvia1990

Ποσταρω συνεχεια το ξερω!!! Αλλα ο μπαγασας εκανε παλι κατι καινουργιο!! Αλλαξε το κελαιδιμα του! Καποιες  φορες γινεται πιο χαμηλο, απαλο και σαν να εχει ρυθμο  :: !
Χτες το αγορι μου που σφιριζει το σφιριζε καποιους σκοπους( το μελωδικο κομματι απο ενα phycho κομματι, αντρες τι να πεις, και μου φαινεται οτι του κολλησε χεχεχε!

----------


## Silvia1990

Κατι που μου προκαλει περιεργεια ειναι το ραμφος και τα ποδαρακια  του κουκλου μου. Μοιαζουν να ειναι ¨σκονισμενα¨ αρκετες φορες ειδικα αφου εχει καθαριστει. Δεν ειναι διαφορα χρωματος αλλα σαν να εχει αλευρι??? Προσθετω φωτο για να δειτε και εσεις:





Οι κουτσουλιτσες μας ειναι κανονικες:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα κοκατιλάκια γενικά μαθαίνουν εύκολα ρυθμούς και σφυρίγματα και αλλάζουν το τραγούδι τους! Είναι πολύ ωραίο να ψάχνεις να βρεις από που το άκουσε πάλι και το επαναλαμβάνει! 

Γενικά τα κοκατίλ βγάζουν μια πουδρίτσα όταν καθαρίζονται και τινάζονται, και καμιά φορά μπορεί να τους κολλήσει στο ράμφος και στη μυτούλα αφού με αυτό κάνουν όλο τον καθαρισμό. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό  :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Τα κοκατιλάκια γενικά μαθαίνουν εύκολα ρυθμούς και σφυρίγματα και αλλάζουν το τραγούδι τους! Είναι πολύ ωραίο να ψάχνεις να βρεις από που το άκουσε πάλι και το επαναλαμβάνει! 
> 
> Γενικά τα κοκατίλ βγάζουν μια πουδρίτσα όταν καθαρίζονται και τινάζονται, και καμιά φορά μπορεί να τους κολλήσει στο ράμφος και στη μυτούλα αφού με αυτό κάνουν όλο τον καθαρισμό. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό




Αχ Κωνσταντινα μου σε υπέρ ευχαριστώ για κάθε βοήθεια!!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Απο χθες καναμε αλματα προοδου! Φαγαμε απο το χερι και αλλου ατομου, του αγοριου μου  μα μονο στην παρουσια μου. Του εβαλα ειδη μια ξυλινη πατηθρα και συντομα θα αλλαξω και την κεντρικη. Δοκιμασα και με το χερι μεσα! Οταν ηταν στη μεση του κλουβιου δεν μας αρεσε. Εμεινε ακινητος οποτε το εβγαλα λιγο πιο εξω και ηρθε σιγα σιγα! Φαγαμε και δυο τσιμπιες στο δαχτυλο/νυχι και μετα κολλησε γιια λιγο. Γιατι? Συνηδητοποιησε οτι δεν ηταν κεχρι?
Παντως το αγορι μου εκει που δεν τον πολυ ηθελε, απλα και μονο επειδη  εγω δενομαι πολυ ευκολα και εντονα, μετα απο χθες εχει κολησει πραγματικα!
Να αναφερω οτι ο κουκλος λατρευει το αγορι μου! Μολις ερχεται γινεται κινητικος, παιζει. Χθες ηταν σχεδον αναποδα στην πατηθρα!  :Party0024:

----------


## Silvia1990

Γυριζοντας σημερα σε πετ σοπ ειδα ενα πολυ ωραιο κλουβακι αρκετα ευρυχωρο. Δεν ξερω τιμη αλλα αν δεν βρω αλλο καλυτερο η δεν μπορεσω να παρω αυτο που μου προτεινε ο Μιχαλης σε πμ μαλλον θα το προτιμησω. Μου αρεσουν πολυ τα οριζοντια καγκελα και η πορτουλα!

----------


## Silvia1990

Παρατήρησα κάτι που κάνει α κούκλος μου. 
Παίζει με την γλώσσα του στο ράμφος του. Είναι κακό αυτό?
Επίσης πριν λίγο επέκτεινε το.λαιμό του και άνοιγε το στόμα του. Δεν βγάζει κάποιον ήχο.

Να ανησυχώ???

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

το κλουβακι δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο. δεν θα ειναι πολυ ανετα και δεν θα μπορει να κυκλοφορει μεσα πετωντας. καλυτερα να προτιμησεις καποιο απλο με επιπεδη οροφη.  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Νίκο, στα κλουβιά καλύτερα να διαλέγεις κάτι όσο πιο απλό γίνεται  :winky:  

Χαχαχαχα, το τέντωμα του λαιμού με το άνοιγμα του στόματος σημαίνει ότι απλά...χασμουριέται! Πάτα στο youtube να δεις πως είναι, μπορεί να το κάνει πολλές φορές σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα!

----------


## Silvia1990

Το σκέφτηκα ότι δεν θα είναι απλά δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά ψηλό αλλά και φαρδύ με τετράγωνο σχήμα. Ο Μιχάλης βέβαια μου πρότεινε ένα πολύ καλό απλά δεν μπορώ να το δω από κοντά και με αγχώνει. 
Τώρα κάθεται στο ένα ποδαρακι. Κοίτα σήμερα πριν ένα χρόνο έχασα το μοναδικό ζώο που είχα από πολύ μικρή και είμαι κάπως. 
Ίσως γιαυτό ανησυχώ τόσο πολύ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σου έστειλα και εγώ ένα π.μ. με ένα κλουβάκι, δες το και αυτό  :winky:  

Είναι κατανοητό να στεναχωριέσαι για το ζωάκι, ειδικά αν ήσουν τόσο δεμένη μαζί του! Απλά μην μεταφέρεις τις ανησυχίες και τους φόβους σου στο νέο, κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου. Όσες συμπεριφορές μου περιγράφεις μέχρι τώρα δεν δείχνουν ότι μπορεί να έχει κάτι, και πίστεψέ με αν είχε όντως κάτι σοβαρό, θα φαινόταν. Το μικρό σου είναι μια χαρά, απλά έξω από τα νερά του. Και ήδη για το λίγο χρονικό διάστημα που το έχεις, τα πάει πολύ καλά στο να εξοικειωθεί. Εμένα τις πρώτες 4 μέρες δεν είχε φάει ούτε είχε πιει, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις το άγχος μου! Εσύ τα πας μια χαρά, είναι λίγο πιο εύκολα προσαρμόσιμος και αυτό τον βοηθάει. 

Μπορείς να διαβάσεις διάφορα άρθρα στο forum για ότι θέμα σε απασχολεί αλλά και γενικά στο ίντερνετ και από ξένες σελίδες κλπ. Μην αγχώνεσαι εμείς εδώ είμαστε  :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

Σημερα ξυπνησαμε πολυ πρωι με αγριες διαθεσεις χεχε. Πειραζει που το τσιμπαει συνεχεια??? Μπορει να το βγαλει εντελως λετε?

----------


## Silvia1990

Χμμμ τον επιασα να τρωει καποια κομματια απο κεχρι στον πατο του κλουβιου. Μπορει να του κανει κακο?

----------


## Silvia1990

Σημερα ειμαστε λιγο πιο επιθετικοι οταν τρωμε κεχρι. Γιατι αυτο? Οταν δηλαδη παω να του το βγαλω παει να το αρπαξει με το ραμφος του. 
Γιατι το κανει αυτο?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κάτι πολύ σημαντικό είναι να μην του έχεις μόνιμα το κεχρί στο κλουβί για να τρώει όποτε θέλει. Πρέπει να είναι σαν λιχουδιά που θα του τη δίνεις μόνο εσύ! Οπότε δεν θα μπορεί να το τρώει από κάτω  :winky: 

Δεν είναι επιθετικότητα, απλά του αρέσει πολύ και του το παίρνεις, οπότε προσπαθεί αν το πιάσει. Και εσένα αν σου τράβαγαν το αγαπημένο σου φαγητό δεν θα προσπαθούσες να το κρατήσεις; Με τον καιρό μαθαίνει ότι και να του το πάρεις, μετά θα το δώσεις πάλι και θα φάει και άλλο!

----------


## Silvia1990

Πρεπει να εχω γινει πολυ φορτικη!! 
Σε υπερευχαριστω Κωνσταντινα μου οπως και τους υπολοιπους! 
Μοιαζουμε να ειμαστε ενταξει. Κοιμηθηκαμε στο ενα ποδι, φαγαμε παλι και ειμαστε ερωτευμενοι με την αυγοθηκη μας  :: .
Επισης τροποποιησα ενα παιχνιδι γιατι χθες ενω το μετακινησα και εγινε πιο κοντο και του αρεσε. Επισης το εβαλα στον τοιχο γιατι περασε το κεφαλι του μεσα απο τον κρικο χθες και μπερδευτηκε και δεν το διακινδυνευω να ξαναγινει. Τωρα ειναι στο τοιχο του κλουβιου και οταν το κουναει κανει θορυβο. Αλλα νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσα να του βαλω ακομα ενα αλλα δεν ξερω τι. Μαλλον θα του φτιαξω ενα απο τα παιχνιδια που εχει η Κωνσταντινα στο blog της.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μην ανησυχείς γιαυτό είμαστε εμείς εδώ, να σε βοηθάμε  :winky:  Καλά έκανες και το έβαλες αλλού γιατί μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να τρομάξει και να φτερουγίσει και να μην μπορεί να βγει!

----------


## Silvia1990

Του κουκλου δεν του αρέσουν ολόκληροι οι ηλιοσποροι, μου τους πετάει στο πάτωμα. Αλλά του αρέσει η ψυχα σπόροι μόνο που πολλές του πέφτουν όσο τους γυρνάει στο ράμφος του  :sad: . Θα βρει τον τρόπο η μπορώ να κάνω και εγώ κάτι γι αυτό?

----------


## Silvia1990

Εχουμε φτασει σε πολυ καλο σημειο με το κεχρι!! Βιντεακι ειναι  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χμμ δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει τέτοιο πρόβλημα με τους σπόρους γιατί τους τρώει πάνω από το μπολ του, οπότε πέφτουν πάλι μέσα. Μόνο όταν του δίνω εγώ ηλιόσπορους σε άσχετο σημείο του κλουβιού μπορεί να του πέσουν κάτω! 

Καλά όμως, είναι ένας γλύκας! Πραγματικά!  :Youpi:

----------


## Silvia1990

Πάντα μου το έκανε με τους μεγάλους μαύρους ηλιοσπορους.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ίσως να μην έχει μάθει να τους ανοίγει ακόμα. Κάποιοι σπόροι θέλουν "τέχνη" για να τους ανοίξουν. Έχω παρατηρήσει στον δικό μου που ορισμένους σπόρους τους "στηρίζει" στην πατήθρα ή στο κάγκελο ή στο χέρι μου για να τους ανοίξει. Οπότε μπορεί με τον καιρό να το μάθει.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ίσως να μην έχει μάθει να τους ανοίγει ακόμα. Κάποιοι σπόροι θέλουν "τέχνη" για να τους ανοίξουν. Έχω παρατηρήσει στον δικό μου που ορισμένους σπόρους τους "στηρίζει" στην πατήθρα ή στο κάγκελο ή στο χέρι μου για να τους ανοίξει. Οπότε μπορεί με τον καιρό να το μάθει.



Αυτο εκανε με την ψυχα!!! Επαιρνε μια στο στομα και σκαρφαλωνε, αν εχεις το θεο σου με το σπορι στο στομα, και πηγαινε στην μεγαλη πατηθρα του και το ψιλοακουμπαγε επανω αλλα επεφτε τελικα.

----------


## Silvia1990

Αχου τον μουργο μου!!! Τετραπερατος!! Χρησιμοποιεί την μεσαία ταιστρα σαν σημείο για να ακουμπάει τον σπόρο!!!!

Φτάσαμε στο σημείο κάθε φορά που του μιλάω να έρχεται στην άκρη που του δίνω κεχρι!! Έβαλα μέχρι το καρπό από την πόρτα του κλουβιου με πολύ καλά αποτελεσματα!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα γιατί πάει στον πάτο του κλουβιου. Ψάχνει για κεχρι! Μένει στον πάτο μέχρι να του δώσω κεχρι! Και όταν βρίσκετε στον πάτο ψάχνει και τσιμπάει φλούδες από κεχρι.

----------


## Silvia1990

Παραθετω ενα βιντεακι για να δειτε τι κανει ο κουκλος και να μου πειτε αν υπαρχει καποιο θεμα. Αυτο που παρατειρω ειναι οτι δεν καθεται κουρνιασμενος! Απλα κοιταζει τριγυρω.

----------


## olga

Μια χαρά ειναι το πουλάκι, απλά είναι περίεργο και εξερευνει! Μην ανησυχείς καθόλου! Να το χαίρεσαι! Βάλτου πολλά παιχνίδια να παίζει!

----------


## Silvia1990

Παιδια μολις γυρισαμε απο πτηνιατρο. Ο κουκλος δεν ειναι 9 μηνων. Ειναι 2 μιση χρονων περιπου, αρσενικος παντα, αλλα πολυ αδυνατος δηλαδη ετσι οπως μου το εδειξε ειχε καρινα και επιανες το κοκκαλο στο στερνο. Μου εδωσε βιταμινουλες για το νερο για 10 μερες και αλλη τροφη οπως και ενα αλλο προσθετω μιγμα για να τον παχυνουμε λιγο.

----------


## xrisam

Αργυρώ δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι ο μικρός?

Οπως και να εχει μπράβο που φροντίζεις για το καλύτερο, είναι πραγματικά τυχερός που τον προσέχεις τόσο!

Τι συμπληρώματα σου εδωσε ο γιατρός?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αργυρώ δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι ο μικρός?
> 
> Οπως και να εχει μπράβο που φροντίζεις για το καλύτερο, είναι πραγματικά τυχερός που τον προσέχεις τόσο!
> 
> Τι συμπληρώματα σου εδωσε ο γιατρός?


Όχι και πότε δεν είχε. Αλλά το πετ σοπ είπε στην αδελφή μου ότι ήταν 9 μηνών. Μου έδωσε κάτι βιταμίνες να του βάλω στο νερό.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα βρω ποτέ ένα pet shop, που να πει την αληθινή ηλικία ενός ζώου...Αμφιβάλλω αν την ξέρουν και οι ίδιοι να πω την αλήθεια. 

Το μόνο θέμα που θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει με την ηλικία του είναι να μην εξημερωνόταν εύκολα. Αλλά από τη στιγμή που τα πάτε τόσο καλά ήδη, πιστεύω δεν θα έχεις ιδιαίτερο θέμα. Όπως και να έχει, σκοπός είναι να είσαι εσύ χαρούμενη με το μικρό, εφόσον είναι και ένας κούκλος!

----------


## blackmailer

για 2 χρονών μπορώ να πω ότι εκπλήσσομαι με την ευκολία που τον εξημερώνεις...ο μόνος τρόπος να ξέρεις ηλικία είναι το δαχτυλίδι και απο τη στιγμή που απουσιάζει που να ξέρει και ο πετσοπάς (ακόμα και να θέλει να πει αλήθεια) την πραγματική ηλικία; δεν είναι γιατρός...οπότε λέει αυτό που θες να ακούσεις!! όπως και να 'χει ο μικρός είναι τυχερός που ήρθε στα χέρια σου!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Και εγώ αυτό σκέφτομαι!!! Γι αυτό έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ηθελα να κανω update στο πως τα παμε με το κουκλακι μου.

Με εχει αφησει να φτασω σε αυτο το σημειο!

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο Αργυρώ! :Party0024:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μπράβο Αργυρώ!


Φτάσαμε ακόμα παραπάνω! Σχεδόν με ανοιχτή παλάμη!

----------


## Silvia1990

Μόνο που παρατήρησα ότι έχουμε πτερορροια. Βρήκα αρκετά πούπουλα στον πάτο και μετά τον παρατήρησα και στο κεφαλάκι του ψιλοφαινεται το δερματακι του? Τι κάνω???

----------


## xrisam

Αφού του βάζεις βιταμίνη είναι καλυμμένος Αργυρώ. Απο μπάνιο πως πάτε?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αφού του βάζεις βιταμίνη είναι καλυμμένος Αργυρώ. Απο μπάνιο πως πάτε?


Δεν έχουμε κάνει να σου οω γιατί φοβάμαι μην μου κρυώσει αλλά ξέρεις τι κάνει? Κάθεται στην πατηθρα και σκύβει μπροστά ανοίγοντας τα φτερά λες και τον ψεκαζω ένα πράγμα. Ο κτηνίατρος είπε να τον ψεκαζω αν εχω την ξυλοσομπα αναμενη λόγο του ότι το περιβάλλον θα είναι ξηρό.

----------


## xrisam

Mηπως κάνει κάπως έτσι? 




Σορρυ το δωμάτιο ηταν χάλια!! ::

----------


## Silvia1990

> Mηπως κάνει κάπως έτσι? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σορρυ το δωμάτιο ηταν χάλια!!



Καλε μην ανυσηχεις για το δωματιο! Ναι ετσι κανει!! Απλα τα φτερα του φτανουν σχεδον τα καγκελα! Μονο που εγω δεν τον βρεχω εκεινη την ωρα.

----------


## xrisam

Το βίντεο είναι παλιο. Ηταν η πρώτη φορά που το έκανε (μεθοδος youtube-ηχοι με βροχή, ρυάκια κτλ  :Anim 59: ) Δεν είχα βαποριζατερ, οποτε έβαλα λιγο χλυαρό νεράκι στην κούπα και αρχιζα να ρίχνω σταγονίτσες.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Το βίντεο είναι παλιο. Ηταν η πρώτη φορά που το έκανε (μεθοδος youtube-ηχοι με βροχή, ρυάκια κτλ ) Δεν είχα βαποριζατερ, οποτε έβαλα λιγο χλυαρό νεράκι στην κούπα και αρχιζα να ρίχνω σταγονίτσες.



Λες να θελει να τον βρεξω???  :eek:  ::

----------


## xrisam

Στην πτεροροια το εχουνε αναγκη.

 Δοκίμασε με λίγο (χλυαρό) νερακι για αρχη μερικες σταγόνες καλύτερα να μην κρυωσει και αν το θέλει σημαίνει οτι τον ευχαριστει.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Στην πτεροροια το εχουνε αναγκη.
> 
>  Δοκίμασε με λίγο (χλυαρό) νερακι για αρχη μερικες σταγόνες καλύτερα να μην κρυωσει και αν το θέλει σημαίνει οτι τον ευχαριστει.



Μηπως μην μου κρυωσει?? Τι να κανω για να το αποφυγω? Ειναι αρκετο να κλεισω τα παραθυρα η θα πρεπει να κανω κατι εξτρα?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πιστεύω πως αν δεν βρεθεί σε ρεύμα μέχρι να στεγνώσει, είσαι εντάξει!

----------


## xrisam

Δοκίμασε αυριο καλύτερα.

Ναι με κλειστα παράθυρα πάντα. Δεν εχει κρυο ακόμα οπότα θα είναι ενταξει.

Καταλαβαινω την ανησύχεια σου και εγω την πρώτη φορά του είχα αναψει ηλεκτρικο καλοριφερ του Ξερξούλη μου ασχετα αν δεν είχε κρύο. ::

----------


## Silvia1990

> Δοκίμασε αυριο καλύτερα.
> 
> Ναι με κλειστα παράθυρα πάντα. Δεν εχει κρυο ακόμα οπότα θα είναι ενταξει.
> 
> Καταλαβαινω την ανησύχεια σου και εγω την πρώτη φορά του είχα αναψει ηλεκτρικο καλοριφερ του Ξερξούλη μου ασχετα αν δεν είχε κρύο.


Έβαλα την μάνα μου να ανάψει την σόμπα. Μην σου πω ότι θα θέλει να κάνει μόνος του μπάνιο χεχε.

----------


## Silvia1990

Να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο? Πως τσεκαρετε θερμοκρασια και υγρασια στο χωρο?? Η το καταλαβαινεται με το αν κρυωνεται εσεις οι ιδιοι? Εγω ειμαι παρα παρα πολυ κρυουλιαρα οποτε μπορει να εχει 20 βαθμους και εγω να τουρτουριζω. Σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτο το θερμομετρο χωρου απο τα τζαμπο για τα μωρακια που αν θυμαμαι εχει και τα δυο. 
Πριν λιγο τον ψεχασα. Δεν θα ελεγα οτι του αρεσε μα δεν αρχισε να μου πεταριζει. Επειδη ηθελα να εχει θετικη γνωμη για το νερο εδωσα κεχρι ακριβως μετα. Τωρα αρχισε να τρωει. Δεν τον εκανα βεβαια μουσκεμα απλα φαινονταν οι σταγονες του νερου στα φτερα του. Τελικα πρεπει να ειναι πιο παχυ απο οτι νομιζα.

----------


## vasilis.a

συγνωμη,αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα,ψεκασες ττωρα το πουλι και του εδωσες κεχρι??

----------


## Silvia1990

> συγνωμη,αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα,ψεκασες ττωρα το πουλι και του εδωσες κεχρι??


Ναι τον ψεκασα ελαφρα και τελειωσε θετικα το ψεκασμα του εδωσα κεχρι απο το χερι μου.

----------


## vasilis.a

και παλι συγνωμη αλλα το πουλι θα επρεπε εδω και 6 ωρες τουλαχιστον να κοιμαται.!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> και παλι συγνωμη αλλα το πουλι θα επρεπε εδω και 6 ωρες τουλαχιστον να κοιμαται.!!



Δυστηχως εμενα ο κουκλος δεν κοιμαται νωριτερα ουτε και καλυμενος. Αρχιζει και τσιριζει αμα τον σκεπασω.

----------


## vasilis.a

ισως γιατι ειναι σε δωματιο χωρις ησυχια η νιωθει την παρουσια σου.το θεωρω μεγαλο λαθος.χανει χρονια απο τη ζωη του..

----------


## Silvia1990

> ισως γιατι ειναι σε δωματιο χωρις ησυχια η νιωθει την παρουσια σου.το θεωρω μεγαλο λαθος.χανει χρονια απο τη ζωη του..


Εχω δοκιμασει να τον βαλω σε αλλο δωματιο με το ιδιο αποτελεσμα μην σου πω οτι πολλες φορες προτιμαει την παρουσια μου για να ηρεμησει και να κοιμηθει. 
Κοιμαται το μεσημερι απο τις 2 μεχρι της 5 αν αυτο εχει καμια σχεση. Οπου μονος του παει να φαει. Επισης δεν μπορει με τιποτα το σκοταδι και ακομα και το καλυμα του πηρε αρκετο χρονο να το συνιθισει.

----------


## xrisam

Καλέ τον έκανες τελικά μπάνιο νυχτιάκο??? Αχ θα σε φάω...

Αργυρω εχει δίκιο ο Βασίλης, ειναι πολύ σημαντικός ο ύπνος. Μην το προσπερνας είναι ένα θεμα βασικό. Εντελως φιλικά στο λέω 
επειδη έχω δει πόσο ασχολήσε.

Αυτο που λες που τσιρίζει όταν τον σκεπάσεις μάλλον θα γίνεται επειδή δεν βλέπει καθόλου. Πρέπει να τον σκεπάσεις με ένα σεντονάκι διπλωμένο (στα δύο) θα το βάλεις πάνω και στα πλαινά του κλουβιού. Η μπροστά πλευρά θα την αφήνεις ακαλυπτο και θα είναι οκ :winky: 

Θα τον σκεπάσεις σήμερα κανονικά και αυριο αρχισε να μειωνεις κατα 30λεπτα ανα 2-3 μέρες μέχρι να μάθει. Το πουλάκι πρέπει να κοιμάται το πολύ μέχρι τις 10 το βράδυ.

Εγω τα σκεπάζω το πολυ 9.30 και 10 βαράνε κάτι ύπνους  :Indifferent0008:  :Indifferent0008:  :Indifferent0008:  :Indifferent0008:  :Indifferent0008: 

Φροντιζε να έχεις ένα μικρο φωτάκι αλλωστε και στην φύση τη νύχτα υπάρχει εστω και ελάχιστο φως.

----------


## blackmailer

Ακόμα καλύτερα είναι τα πουλιά να κοιμούνται ανάλογα με την εποχή όταν νυχτώνει και έξω...δηλαδή το χειμώνα κατα τις 6:30-7:00 έως το πρωί που θα ξημερώσει και το καλοκαίρι κατα τις 8:30-9:00 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 6 κάπου που ξημερώνει ώστε να καταλαβαίνουν και τις εποχές και τις αλλαγές κτλ...αλλιώς απορυθμίζεται και το βιολογικό τους ρολόι, δεν ξέρουν πότε είναι εποχή ζευγαρώματος , πτερόρροιας κτλ...

----------


## Silvia1990

Επειδή όπως είπες Χρύσα θέλω το καλύτερο για τον παπαγαλου μου εχω το εξής θέμα.
Το σπίτι μου δεν έχει ξεχωριστά δωμάτια. Θα το περιεγραφα ως 2 ενιαία δωμάτια. Το δικό μου δωμάτιο θα έλεγα ότι είναι το πιο κινητικό. 

Άρα ο.Τάκης περνάει όλη την μέρα εκεί. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι γενικά το.σπίτι δεν.ηρεμεί πριν της 10-10:30 η αν είναι σκ ακόμα πιο αργά.
Αν τον μετακινησω στο.άλλο "δωμάτιο" εχω θέμα με την ξυλοσομπα που είναι ακριβώς δίπλα από το τραπέζι. Οι άλλοι χώροι που μένουν για να βάλω τον κούκλο είναι ο διάδρομος που τον είχα στην αρχή ή η κουζινα-αποκλειεται ή το μπανιο-ακομα πιο αποκλείεται. Είναι ικανό ένα σεντόνι να τον προστατέψει και να κοιμηθεί???

Επίσης τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που εγώ δεν βρίσκομαι σπίτι για να τον σκεπασω?

----------


## xrisam

Και εγω είχα τον Ξέρξη στο υπνοδωμάτιο επειδή ήταν αρρωστουλης για μήνες.

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το σεντονάκι είναι μια χαρά και θα σε βλέπει παράλληλα για να μην νιώθει ανασφάλεια. Τα φώτα τι ωρα τα κλείνεις? Και κάτι ακόμα, μην είναι πολύ κοντα σε τηλεοραση. Να έχει κανα 2 μέτρα απόσταση.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Και εγω είχα τον Ξέρξη στο υπνοδωμάτιο επειδή ήταν αρρωστουλης για μήνες.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το σεντονάκι είναι μια χαρά και θα σε βλέπει παράλληλα για να μην νιώθει ανασφάλεια. Τα φώτα τι ωρα τα κλείνεις? Και κάτι ακόμα, μην είναι πολύ κοντα σε τηλεοραση. Να έχει κανα 2 μέτρα απόσταση.


Από την τηλεόραση απέχει περίπου όσο είπες άντε και 10 εκ περισσότερο, μόλις το μετρησα η τρελή, απλά κοιτάζει διαγώνια στο κλουβί του. 
Τα φώτα κλείνουν περίπου την ώρα που σου είπα. Και αυτό λόγο του ότι βρίσκονται  άτομα στον χώρο.

Σίγουρα δεν μου αρέσει ότι δεν εχω αυτονομία χώρου και ακόμα περισσότερο που δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι αυτό.

----------


## Silvia1990

Υστερα απο τις συμβουλες σας και αφου ειδα τον κουκλο οτι κοιμοταν απο τις 5-6 οταν γυρισαμε απο το σουπερ μαρκετ με την μανα μου και αναψαμε φως σκεπασα το κλουβι του κουκλου στις 8 και 20. Ιδου η αντιδραση του κουκλου αμεσως μετα το σκεπασμα. Λοφιο ψηλα και στητοι. Καποια στιγμη μειναμε και στο ενα ποδι σαν μπαλιτσες. Αλλα σιγουρα βλεπω οτι ηταν πιο ακινητος και θα ελεγα οτι κοιμοταν σε στιγμες.

----------


## blackmailer

καλά έκανες...και να μην κοιμάται δεν πειράζει...αρκεί να ξεκινάει να ηρεμεί απο νωρίς!! καληνύχτα στον κούκλο από εμένα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εμένα όταν χαμηλώνω τα φώτα στο δωμάτιο, παίρνει την πιπίλα του (ένα παιχνίδι δίπλα στο σημείο που κοιμάται), και κάθεται ακίνητος και λαγοκοιμάται. Στα τσακίρ κέφια γυρνάει και το κεφαλάκι πίσω στη φτερούγα. Δεν τον κουνάει τίποτα από εκεί (εκτός από το σεισμό, μακριά από εμάς Παναγία μου).

----------


## Silvia1990

> Και εμένα όταν χαμηλώνω τα φώτα στο δωμάτιο, παίρνει την πιπίλα του (ένα παιχνίδι δίπλα στο σημείο που κοιμάται), και κάθεται ακίνητος και λαγοκοιμάται. Στα τσακίρ κέφια γυρνάει και το κεφαλάκι πίσω στη φτερούγα. Δεν τον κουνάει τίποτα από εκεί (εκτός από το σεισμό, μακριά από εμάς Παναγία μου).


Να σου πω εμάς δεν μας έπιασε ο σεισμός. Ούτε ο κούκλος κατάλαβε κάτι αλλά ούτε και εμείς. Είμαστε σε λόφο οπότε μάλλον γι αυτό. 

Νομίζω ότι ήταν καλή ιδέα!! Σαν το μπάνιο για τα μωρα. Τα βάζει στο κλίμα του ύπνου.

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Ωραια,με την Αργυρω πηραμε ιδεες και λιγη γνωση.
Προχωραμε σε αλλο τοπικ.........

----------


## Silvia1990

Είναι ωραίο να δίνει ένα δικό μου τοπικ ιδέες σε άλλους!!

----------


## blackmailer

όλα τα θέματα έχουν κάτι να προσφέρουν ακόμα και στους πιο έμπειρους που ίσως να μην έχουν σκεφτεί κάποια λεπτομέρεια ας πούμε ή να τους διαφεύγει κάτι...

----------


## Silvia1990

Μπορει να ειναι απλα υπερβολικοτητα δικη μου αλλα...

Τους πεφτουν τοσο μεγαλα φτερα στην πτερορροια??

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κατά τη διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας αλλάζουν όλα τα φτερά τους, οπότε λογικό είναι να βγάλει διαφόρων μεγεθών φτεράκια πιστεύω!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Κατά τη διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας αλλάζουν όλα τα φτερά τους, οπότε λογικό είναι να βγάλει διαφόρων μεγεθών φτεράκια πιστεύω!


Ευτυχως γιατι θορυβηθικα πραγματικα!!!! Δεν τον εχω ακουσει να κελαηδαει σημερα και ψιλοαγχωνομαι. Αν και νομιζω οτι μου ειναι μουτρωμενος που τον καλυψα χθες.

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι δεν είναι. Άπλα με την πτερόρροια συνήθως δεν είναι τόσο ενεργητικά... προτιμούν να ξεκουράζονται και να αφιερώνουν περισσότερες δυνάμεις στην αλλαγή φτερώματος!!  :Happy: 
Βέβαια, και τα πουλιά όπως και οι άνθρωποι, έχουν τα up και down τους... δεν είναι όλες οι μέρες ίδιες!!  :winky:

----------


## Destat

> Παιδια μολις γυρισαμε απο πτηνιατρο. Ο κουκλος δεν ειναι 9 μηνων. Ειναι 2 μιση χρονων περιπου, αρσενικος παντα, αλλα πολυ αδυνατος δηλαδη ετσι οπως μου το εδειξε ειχε καρινα και επιανες το κοκκαλο στο στερνο. Μου εδωσε βιταμινουλες για το νερο για 10 μερες και αλλη τροφη οπως και ενα αλλο προσθετω μιγμα για να τον παχυνουμε λιγο.


Αυτή την απορία την είχα κι εγώ για την Κομπριδούλα , μπορεί ο γιατρός να μας πει την ακριβή ηλικία του πτηνού? εγώ ξέρω οτι το μόνο που μπορεί να καταλάβει είναι αν έχει ενηλικιωθεί! Πώς μπορεί να ξέρει με σιγουριά?   :Confused0006: 

(συγγνώμη για την ερώτηση μου , απλά δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω ένα ολόκληρο θέμα για μια μονολεκτική απάντηση )

υ.γ Αργυρώ να το χαίρεσαι το μικρό σου είναι κουκλί! Τα πηγαίνετε υπέροχα και εύχομαι να ζήσετε πολλά ευτυχισμένα χρόνια μαζί!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αυτή την απορία την είχα κι εγώ για την Κομπριδούλα , μπορεί ο γιατρός να μας πει την ακριβή ηλικία του πτηνού? εγώ ξέρω οτι το μόνο που μπορεί να καταλάβει είναι αν έχει ενηλικιωθεί! Πώς μπορεί να ξέρει με σιγουριά?  
> 
> (συγγνώμη για την ερώτηση μου , απλά δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω ένα ολόκληρο θέμα για μια μονολεκτική απάντηση )
> 
> 
> 
> υ.γ Αργυρώ να το χαίρεσαι το μικρό σου είναι κουκλί! Τα πηγαίνετε υπέροχα και εύχομαι να ζήσετε πολλά ευτυχισμένα χρόνια μαζί!



Κοιτα και εκεινος μου ειπε περιπου αλλα το 9 μηνες με το περιπου δυομιση και εξω να εχει πεσει λιγο ειναι πολυ μακρια!!!!

----------


## Destat

Ναι βρε Αργυρώ έχει μεγάλη διαφορά όντως ,αλλά ο κτηνίατρος πώς το κατάλαβε οτι είναι περίπου δυόμιση? του έκανε κάποια εξέταση , τον παρατήρησε και απλά στο είπε? 
Σε ρωτάω επειδή ξέρω οτι στα πτηνά δεν μπορεί να γίνει προσδιορισμός ηλικίας μετά τον ένα χρόνο, ούτε στο περίπου!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ναι βρε Αργυρώ έχει μεγάλη διαφορά όντως ,αλλά ο κτηνίατρος πώς το κατάλαβε οτι είναι περίπου δυόμιση? του έκανε κάποια εξέταση , τον παρατήρησε και απλά στο είπε? 
> Σε ρωτάω επειδή ξέρω οτι στα πτηνά δεν μπορεί να γίνει προσδιορισμός ηλικίας μετά τον ένα χρόνο, ούτε στο περίπου!


Τον επιασε κανονικα και τον ψιλαφησε και απο κατω με μου ειπε κομψα οτι εχουνε κατεβει, τωρα να υποθεσω οι ορχεις του? Τι να σου πω! Επισης ειπε οτι εχει μεγαλο ραμφος και νυχια οπως και λοφιο.

----------


## Silvia1990

Τελευταιες φωτο απο ενα παιχνιδι που του εφτιαξα απο το blog της Κωνσταντινας.
Παιζει με αυτο το τελευταιο τεταρτο και με ανησυχει οτι δεν θα κοιμαται. Σαν τα μωρακια... λιγο ακομα παιχνιδι!!

Αυτος ο κομπος, αυτος ο κομπος!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μα τα νύχια είναι λογικό να μεγαλώνουν σε όλα τα πουλάκια...και το λοφίο διαφέρει το μέγεθός του από πουλάκι σε πουλάκι. Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτά τα δύο τουλάχιστον είναι ενδεικτικά της ηλικίας ενός πτηνού.  :: 

Αυτοί οι κόμποι πραγματικά, περισσότερο αυτοί τους αρέσουν παρά τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μα τα νύχια είναι λογικό να μεγαλώνουν σε όλα τα πουλάκια...και το λοφίο διαφέρει το μέγεθός του από πουλάκι σε πουλάκι. Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτά τα δύο τουλάχιστον είναι ενδεικτικά της ηλικίας ενός πτηνού. 
> 
> Αυτοί οι κόμποι πραγματικά, περισσότερο αυτοί τους αρέσουν παρά τα υπόλοιπα!


Να σου πω ουτε και εγω ξερω. Α ξεχασα!!! Εχει ταραξει το σουπιοκοκκαλο!!! Χθες μου τα εκανε ολα! Οποτε εμφανιζεται το αγορι μου γινεται πιο περιπετιωδης  :Confused0033:

----------


## blackmailer

οι κόμποι τελικά είναι το απόλυτο φετίχ των παπαγάλων...κατέληξα...όλοι παθαίνουν κάτι μέχρι να τους λύσουν...χαχαχα

----------


## Silvia1990

> οι κόμποι τελικά είναι το απόλυτο φετίχ των παπαγάλων...κατέληξα...όλοι παθαίνουν κάτι μέχρι να τους λύσουν...χαχαχα



Μην το λες! Μετα αρχησε να πιανει τις ακρες!! Εβαλε με χρι και το ποδαρακι του και το επιανε!!!! Αχου ειμαι τρελη!!!! Και ακομα ειναι η αρχη!

----------


## Silvia1990

Κατι εξτρα!! Ολο ξεχναω!! Μολις πριν λιγο καλυψαμε το κλουβι  :Party0024:  :Happy0159: μας και ειμαστε τοσο οκ με αυτο που καθαριζομαστε! Και κατσαμε στο ενα ποδι!

----------


## blackmailer

ωωω δηλαδή πάμε σούπερ...ώρα για νανάκια λοιπόν...

----------


## Silvia1990

> ωωω δηλαδή πάμε σούπερ...ώρα για νανάκια λοιπόν...


Αμε σουπερ! Μην σου πω και αμολυβδη με 100 οκτανια. Νομιζω οτι μειωθηκαν και τα φτερα που πεταμε.

----------


## litsa kara

τι ωραια ολα αυτα που εψω διαβασει απο την αρχη του ποστ, μπραβο Αργυρω εισαι πολυ τυχερη και το πουλακι σου επισης!!!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> τι ωραια ολα αυτα που εψω διαβασει απο την αρχη του ποστ, μπραβο Αργυρω εισαι πολυ τυχερη και το πουλακι σου επισης!!!!!


 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Λίτσα μου!!! Και ο Λάκης σου είναι υπέροχος!!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Το πρόγραμμα μας πάει τέλεια και μέχρι και αυτός έχει μπει σε πρόγραμμα και νυσταζει κατά της 5 και μισή. Έχουμε φτάσει αισίως στο να τον σκεπάζω βία 6 μισή. Άλλες μέρες κοιμόμαστε και άλλες απλά αραζουμε. Είμαστε ομιλητικοι και λατρεύουμε κόμπους και φυσικά...... καλαμάκια. Του έφτιαξε το αγόρι μου ένα τεράστιο κομποσυνδιασμο!

----------


## xrisam

Mπράβο Αργυρώ, συνήθίσε ο Τάκης. Σαν τα μωρά είναι και τα πουλάκια πρεπει να εχουν το προγραμμά τους.

----------


## Silvia1990

7 η ώρα και τα μάτια μας είναι βαριά.

----------


## Silvia1990

Πραγματικά όταν καταφέρω να βάλω την κάμερα κάπου που δεν την βλέπει θα τραβήξω τα κατορθώματα μας! Εκτός του ότι δεν βάζουμε γλώσσα μέσα μάθαμε να κάνουμε fiu fiu! Λίγο πιο γρήγορα σε ρυθμό αλλά αναγνωρίζεις τον ήχο.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παρακολουθώ το θέμα και τον μικρό σου και είναι καταπληκτικός !!
νΑ σου ζήσει!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Παρακολουθώ το θέμα και τον μικρό σου και είναι καταπληκτικός !!
> νΑ σου ζήσει!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάριε! Πριν λίγο που γύρισα από την σχολή μου έκανε κάτι χαρουλες!!!! Και μετά έφαγε από την παλάμη μου για πρώτη φορά μετά από καιρό! Έτσι για να κλείσει ωραία η μέρα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Απλά επειδή δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχεια αναφέρει κάπου και με ενδιαφέρει διακαώς .... σε τί θερμοκρασία έχεις το κοκατίλ !!
Σε ρωτάω για να δώ με το δικό μου , μιας και μου λένε πως αντέχουν και σε 8-9 αρκεί να μην τα χτυπάει αέρας και βροχή !!!
 :winky: 
Και κάτι ακόμα που και αυτό με νοιάζει , δεν σας βλέπει όλη την ώρα σωστά? Εσείς πάτε και τον βλέπετε στον χώρο του ... ή τον έχεις σε κεντρικό σημείο??

----------


## Silvia1990

> Απλά επειδή δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχεια αναφέρει κάπου και με ενδιαφέρει διακαώς .... σε τί θερμοκρασία έχεις το κοκατίλ !!
> Σε ρωτάω για να δώ με το δικό μου , μιας και μου λένε πως αντέχουν και σε 8-9 αρκεί να μην τα χτυπάει αέρας και βροχή !!!
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμα που και αυτό με νοιάζει , δεν σας βλέπει όλη την ώρα σωστά? Εσείς πάτε και τον βλέπετε στον χώρο του ... ή τον έχεις σε κεντρικό σημείο??


Τον έχω στο δωμάτιο μου που είναι ο βασικός χώρος που καθόμαστε αλλά αυτό έχει και μείον ως προς του ότι δεν έχει την ίδια ηρεμία. Εγώ έχω ξυλοσομπα που ανάβει τώρα με τα κρυα. Όταν είναι να αεριστει ο χώρος το παράθυρο του δωματίου μου δεν ανοίγει για να μην τον πιάνει το ρεύμα. Δεν ξέρω ακριβή θερμοκρασία του χώρου αλλά το πρωί έχει αρκετή δροσιά εδώ. Δεν δείχνει να τον ενοχλεί η θερμοκρασία αλλά και εγώ κάνω τα κουμαντα μου έτσι ώστε να μην κρυώνει ο χώρος. Αυτό που βρήκα ότι τον ενοχλεί είναι ο κακός αερισμός του χώρου και το air-condition. Βέβαια πίνουμε και το τσαγακι μας αρκετά συχνά οπότε κάπως φτιάχνουμε.

----------


## Silvia1990

Και άλλες εξελίξεις!  2η μέρα που εφαγε από ανοιχτό χέρι. Χθες ήταν η πρώτη μέρα. Όταν φεύγω από την οπτική του σκοπιά γίνεται χαμός! Όπως και όταν ξανά εμφανίζομαι μου κάνει κάτι μελωμενα τσιου.....κοντεύω να λιώσω πραγματικά.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ζηλευωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ... 
τα αγαπάω αυτά τα τσουλουφάκια!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ζηλευωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ... 
> τα αγαπάω αυτά τα τσουλουφάκια!!


Μάριε πραγματικά έτσι ήμουν και εγώ στις αρχές. Άκουγα για συμπεριφορές σε άλλα κοκατιλακια και ζήλευα ελεεινά. Υπομονή και επιμονή θέλει. Επιμονή εννοώντας μην σε αποθαρρύνει ο χρόνος που μπορεί να χρειάζεται η Μοκα να ηρεμήσει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όχι βρε συ σιγά! 
Στο κάτω κάτω εγώ την αγαπάω και ας μην ηρεμισει πότε...απλα φοβάμαι μην μου πάθει κάτι και για αυτο ζηλεύω που δεν έχετε κίνδυνο απο το άγχος να πάθουν κάτι τα δικά σας!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλά και εμείς τον πρώτο καιρό μέσα στο άγχος είμασταν να πω την αλήθεια. Γιατί δεν γνωρίζαμε τη νορμάλ συμπεριφορά που πρέπει να έχουν και ανησυχούσαμε! Τώρα όμως μετά από τόσο καιρό, είμαστε λίγο πιο άνετες!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Όχι βρε συ σιγά! 
> Στο κάτω κάτω εγώ την αγαπάω και ας μην ηρεμισει πότε...απλα φοβάμαι μην μου πάθει κάτι και για αυτο ζηλεύω που δεν έχετε κίνδυνο απο το άγχος να πάθουν κάτι τα δικά σας!!


Αυτό το άγχος πάντα το έχεις απλά περνάει ο καιρός μαθαίνεις ποια συμπεριφορά είναι δείγμα ότι κάτι παίζει. Εγώ τον πήγα 3 φορές στο γιατρό ακριβώς επειδή δεν ήξερα τι παίζει. 3 φορές μέσα σε διάστημα 2 μηνών κοντά. Μην το βλέπεις κακό. Είναι δείγμα ότι νοιάζεσαι πάρα πολύ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι αλλά με το να νοιάζομαι πάρα πολύ ... φοβάμαι ότι της γίνομαι και βάρος! 
Φυσικά με το να μην ξέρω την νορμάλ συμπεριφορά της .... ερχομαι στο σπίτι μου και παραμιλαω!! Τωρα της έκανα τσάι να της βάλω το πρωί. ...

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ναι αλλά με το να νοιάζομαι πάρα πολύ ... φοβάμαι ότι της γίνομαι και βάρος! 
> Φυσικά με το να μην ξέρω την νορμάλ συμπεριφορά της .... ερχομαι στο σπίτι μου και παραμιλαω!! Τωρα της έκανα τσάι να της βάλω το πρωί. ...


Της δείχνεις ότι νοιάζεσαι. Αυτό μετράει πολύ. Καταλαβαίνω το τρομερό βάρος και άγχος που έχεις γιατί το είχα και εγώ. Το τσάι νομίζω ότι θα της κάνει καλό. Απλά φρόντιζε να της το φτιάχνεις όσο πιο κοντά την ώρα που θα της το δώσεις για να έχεις τα περισσότερα οφέλη.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Το έφτιαξα τώρα αλλά θα το βάλω το πρωί  ...
Εντάξει δεν πειράζει απλά να δω οτι το πίνει και μετά θα της το βάζω μετο οιυ το φτιάξω !!
Παρατηρώ οτι κατα ενα ομαλό τρόπο έχουμε βγει εκτός του θέματος που έκανες ...Συγγνώμη !

----------


## Silvia1990

Σήμερα αλλάξαμε την τοποθεσία των παιχνιδιών μας. Μοιάζει να κάνει διάφορα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ένα καταπληκτικό άρθρο για να έχουμε ώς στήριγμα μας ...
ευχαριστούμε Κωνσταντίνα !!
*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*

----------


## Silvia1990

Δεν το καταδέχτηκε εντελώς αλλά μπόρεσα να αισθανθώ πολλά καρφάκια στο λοφίο μας.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όλοι πάνω κάτω με τα ίδια κολπάκια τα προσεγγίζουμε !!!
χαχαχαχαχα :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Όλοι πάνω κάτω με τα ίδια κολπάκια τα προσεγγίζουμε !!!
> χαχαχαχαχα


Άσε από προχτές προσπαθώ να τον ακουμπησω. Χάχαχα αλλά το παιδάκι μου με εμπιστεύεται διότι μόνο τρεις μερούλες το κάνω και δεν έχει χτυπηθεί ή φτεροκοπησει μέσα στο κλουβί. Απλά μου κάνει ένα μικρό ηχητικό παραπονακι μόνο όταν πλησιάζω παραπάνω από ότι θέλει.

----------


## Silvia1990

Έχω βομβαρδίσει το θέμα με φώτο. 
Καινούργιο φτερακι?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στην ουρίτσα του είναι ε; Ναι καινούργιο φτεράκι είναι αυτό που ξεπετάγεται!  :Cool0037:

----------


## Silvia1990

Έχει πολλά καρφάκια και στο κεφαλάκι του το κουκλί μου και πρέπει να την ενοχλούν.

----------


## Silvia1990

Τι μου είπε πριν λίγο η μάνα μου??????? Της είπα ότι σκεπάζω τον Τάκη έτσι ώστε να μην τρελάθουν οι ορμόνες του διότι είναι μόνος του και μου λέει το κορυφαίο, ε το πολύ να πάρουμε ένα 2ο!!!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Πολύ ομορφο γίνεται αυτο ομως που μου εκανε εντυπωση και μαλιστα ηθελα να σου δωσω συγχαρητηρια ειναι για την καθαριοτητα...

----------


## Silvia1990

> Πολύ ομορφο γίνεται αυτο ομως που μου εκανε εντυπωση και μαλιστα ηθελα να σου δωσω συγχαρητηρια ειναι για την καθαριοτητα...


Φοβάμαι τις κουτσουλιές που μένουν. Και μάλιστα όταν αργήσω λίγο να τον αλλάξω με πιάνει μια παράνοια. Είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνω με το που αφήνω παλτό και τσάντα μετά την δουλειά. Είχα αγοράσει μάλιστα και pellet υπόστρωμα αλλά φοβάμαι να το αλλάζω κάθε 2 με 3 ημέρες.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ο κούκλος μου κάνει τώρα τελευταία κάτι περίεργο πριν κοιμηθεί. Πέρα από το τρίξιμο του ράμφους βγάζει και κάτι κοφτές μικρές κραυγουλες. Πολλές φορές είναι και λίγο μακρόσυρτο το χαμηλό κελαιδισμα του.  Στέκεται με το ένα ποδαράκι και κελαηδάει κανονικά και αρκετά θα έλεγα. Να ανησυχήσω?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι, κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι είναι μια συνήθεια από τους άγριους συγγενείς τους που κατοχυρώνουν στα υπόλοιπα μέλη του σμήνους ότι εδώ είναι η δική τους θέση για ύπνο... Ίσως να κάνει αυτό!

----------


## Silvia1990

Γιατί μια εικόνα ίσον χίλιες λέξεις μου κάνει αυτό. https://youtu.be/KSYZ18t5H3g

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μήπως απαντάει στην τηλεόραση; Και εμένα κάνει καμιά φορά ο Αρθούρος παρόμοιους χαμηλόφωνους ήχους αν είναι χουζούρης...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Χαλαρώνει νομίζω. 
Και τα δικά μου τα μπατζάκια έτσι κάνουν πριν πέσουν για ύπνο. 
Κουκλάκι είναι.

----------


## Silvia1990

Ναι είναι καινούργιο και ανησύχησα!

----------


## xrisam

Μουρμουράει ο μικρούλης, πολύ πλάκα έχει πάντως!!

----------


## blackmailer

τρομερός ο νέος! απλά λέει τα δικά του μέχρι να χαλαρώσει να αποκοιμηθεί...όλα καλά!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Μετά από συμβουλή του αγοριού μου, πάλι έκανε το θαύμα του, αλλάξαμε θέση στην σκαλίτσα διότι δεν την πολύ παρατηρούσε. 

Και φτιάξαμε ένα παλιό παιχνίδι με άλλα χρώματα τα οποία διάλεξε εκείνος. Και κατά σύμπτωση είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά χρώματα από πριν.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ έτσι την έχω τη σκαλίτσα στο ένα κλουβί, να ακουμπάει στη πατήθρα και να πηγαίνει στο....άπειρο στα κάγκελα και τη λατρεύουμε!!! Μπράβο Αργυρώ!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Και εγώ έτσι την έχω τη σκαλίτσα στο ένα κλουβί, να ακουμπάει στη πατήθρα και να πηγαίνει στο....άπειρο στα κάγκελα και τη λατρεύουμε!!! Μπράβο Αργυρώ!


Τώρα με την σκαλίτσα τον παρατηρώ μαλιστα να πηδαει από τα όστρακα στο μεγάλο κλαδί και γενικά να κινείται πιο ενεργητικα!

----------


## Silvia1990

[URL]https://youtu.be/CrjZliGJLNM[/URL
Είμαστε λαϊκές φλέβες!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αργυρώ δεν φαίνεται το βίντεο !!
Νομίζω αυτό είναι :



Και εμένα η Μόκα είναι τρελή με τα λαικά ! Δεν ξέρω γιατί ... 
με Ασλανίδου τρελένεται !!! χαχαχαχα

Κούκλος ο μικρός σου , να τον χαίρεσαι !!! Την ξεσήκωσε την δικιά μου .... ::

----------


## Silvia1990

"Χμμμμ τελικά δεν είναι τόσο κακό."

----------


## Silvia1990

Ούτε 24 ώρο δεν έκλεισε στο κλουβί. 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να του τα βάλω χωρίς το μεταλλικό διότι πάει ο μπαγάσας και τσιμπάει το σημείο που έχει μέταλλο και μετά δεν στέκεται.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπορείς να βγάλεις τα μεταλλικά και να το δέσεις με λίγο σπάγκο. Απλά ο σπάγκος να μην κάνει θηλιά, απλά ευθεία γραμμή!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν μιλάμε για το κόκαλο σουπιάς υπάρχουν και αυτές οι θήκες !

----------


## Silvia1990

Τις έχω δει και τις λατρεύω αλλά τις βρήκα μόνο online και το ψιλό σκέφτομαι για 5 ευρώ μεταφορικά για ένα αντικείμενο. 

Συγνώμη βρε Κωνσταντίνα μου αλλά τι ακριβώς εννοείς. Είμαι αρκετά χαζή και δεν μπορώ να το συλλάβω σαν ιδέα.

----------


## xrisam

Αργυρώ το μεταλλάκι ετσι και αλλιώς θα έπιανε σκουριά οπότε καλύτερα που το έβγαλες.

Μπορείς να βάλεις δεματικό αφού κάνεις δύο τρυπούλες. Δεματικά θα βρεις σε πακετάκι πολύ φθηνα σε γνωστό κατάστημα παιχνιδιών...και φυσικά σε καταστήματα με εργαλεία, χρώματα κτλ.

Δες (πόστ 8) εδω απο πόστ του Σεραφείμ:

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Τις έχω δει και τις λατρεύω αλλά τις βρήκα μόνο online και το ψιλό σκέφτομαι για 5 ευρώ μεταφορικά για ένα αντικείμενο. 
> 
> Συγνώμη βρε Κωνσταντίνα μου αλλά τι ακριβώς εννοείς. Είμαι αρκετά χαζή και δεν μπορώ να το συλλάβω σαν ιδέα.


Άστο Αργυρώ μου, εγώ εννοούσα για το παιχνίδι....Στραβομάρα είχα και δεν είδα το κόκκαλο σουπιάς στη φωτογραφία!  ::   :: 

Εγώ στο ένα κλουβί έχω βάση όπως δείχνει ο Μάριος (παρόμοια) στο άλλο κλουβί το έχω πιασμένο με δεματικά όπως δείχνει η Χρύσα χωρίς καν τρυπούλες, απλά το στερέωσα στο κάγκελο, ότι σε βολεύει!!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Λύσαμε το πρόβλημα μας με τα δεματικα! Και πάει και το τσιμπάει από όλες τις μεριές τώρα! Να ρωτήσω υπάρχει θέμα αν καταναλώσει πολύ ασβέστιο? Πιθανόν η ερώτηση να είναι εντελώς χαζή.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ξέρουν αυτά πόσο τρώνε μην σε ανησυχεί  :winky:  Όποτε έχουν μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη θα φάνε περισσότερο!

----------


## Silvia1990

Πραγματικά στο παρελθόν είχα ακούσει το γνωστό "Θα το κάνουν στα ξαφνικά". Μου έχει ξανατύχει να συμβεί αλλά πάλι είχα αμφιβολίες. Πάτησε στο δάχτυλό μου. Την πρώτη φορά ασυναίσθητα μα μετά συνειδητά. Βέβαια το έκανε μόνο μια φορά αλλά ξέρω ότι θα το ξανακάνει. Επίσης έχει μια τρελή επιθυμία να βγει από το κλουβί. 
Το ξέρω  διότι ανοίγω το πορτάκι και του λέω έλα βγες έξω. Και τον βλέπεις το κύριο να πιάνεται από το κάγκελο και να θέλει να βγει. Αλλά φοβάμαι να τον βγάλω. Θα πρέπει να του κόψω λίγο τις φτερούγες η να εξοικειωθεί με το να ανεβαίνει στο δάχτυλό μου?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν του κόψεις τα φτεράκια του Αργυρώ το πουλάκι δεν θα μπορεί να πετάξει !
 Άρα θα  αγχωθεί αν προσπαθησει να δραπετεύσει από το χέρι σου !''
Όχι δεν θα κόψεις τα φτερά , θα συνεχίσεις την εκπαίδευση μέσα στο κλουβι και όταν μάθει να ανεβαίνει θα τον βγάλεις !!!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αν του κόψεις τα φτεράκια του Αργυρώ το πουλάκι δεν θα μπορεί να πετάξει !
>  Άρα θα  αγχωθεί αν προσπαθησει να δραπετεύσει από το χέρι σου !''
> Όχι δεν θα κόψεις τα φτερά , θα συνεχίσεις την εκπαίδευση μέσα στο κλουβι και όταν μάθει να ανεβαίνει θα τον βγάλεις !!!


Αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ γι αυτό δεν ήμουν σίγουρη. Ότι θα τον αγχωνε παραπάνω!

----------


## Silvia1990

Χθες την Κυριακή ξημέρωσε θα έλεγα η χειρότερη μέρα όσο καιρό έχω τον Τάκη. Ο χειρότερος φόβος μου πάντα ήταν μην συμβεί καμιά αιμορραγία και λόγο του ότι δεν μπορώ να τον πιάσω να μην  μπορώ να την σταματήσω. 
Εγώ λοιπόν συνέβη! Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι συνέβη από πόρτα του κλουβιού! Έχω τις ζευγαρωστρες τις 6αρες και από την μεριά που κλείνει η πόρτα στην ένωση!!!! Εννοείται ότι τον έπιασα με τα χίλια ζόρια και έβαλα οξυζενέ και κορν φλάουρ(δεν είχα κάτι άλλο εύκαιρο) αλλά φοβόμουν να τον αφήσω έτσι στην περίπτωση που μου αρχίσει πάλι αιμορραγία και τον έτρεξα στον γιατρό. Στρεσαριστηκε πολύ το κουκλί μου. Για ώρες δεν κουνιόταν ούτε άνοιγε ματάκια. Δεν είχε δύναμη ούτε κεχρί να φάει. Να σημειώσω ότι η αιμορραγία δεν ήταν μεγάλη. Σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Δείχνει το κουκλί μου ακόμα στρεσαρισμενο και δεν πολύ τρώει καλά. Νερό πίνει αρκετό θα έλεγα! Μόνο κεχρί προτιμάει σαν τρελός ακόμα. Κινείται μέσα στο κλουβί βέβαια απλά όταν κουρνιαζει (και το κάνει συχνά από χθες, μόνο που ψιλομυωθηκε) Σηκώνει τι πόδι που έχει το νύχι και το κρύβει. Ο γιατρός μου είπε απλά να του βάζω Epithol στις πατηθρες εκεί που πατάει για να τον βοηθήσει έτσι ώστε να μην τον πιάσω. Επίσης πολύ βιταμίνη υπάρχει ήδη στο νερό και μου είπε να η κρατήσω για 5 ημέρες.


Πάνω στην αγωνία μου δεν ανέφερα που ήταν η αιμορραγία!   
Το νυχάκι του αριστερού ποδιού το πίσω δεξιά. Μάλιστα ο γιατρος παραξενευτηκε διότι το σημείο είχε πήξει τόσο γρήγορα. Αυτό το κόρν φλάουρ θαυματουργό!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπω τι πέρασες βρε Αργυρω !
Υπομονή λοιπόν και όλα θα πάνε καλά ! Το σημείο εκεί δεν είναι και πολύ κρίσιμο οπότε το ζουζούνι σου φοβήθηκε περισσότερο και  για αυτό δεν τρώει !
Γενικά αυτού του τύπου οι 60αρες είναι γεμάτες πορτακια και ειδικά για παπαγάλους που σκαρφαλώνουν είναι λίγο επικίνδυνες ...
Μην αγχώνεσαι πλέον ! Πως πήγαινε η  εξημερωση του πριν το απρόοπτο ? Θυμάμαι σκεφτόσουν για να πάρεις ενα ζευγαράκι , το σκέφτεσαι ακόμα ?

----------


## Silvia1990

Το έχω στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου αλλά λόγο δουλειάς δεν έχουμε προχωρήσει με τον Τάκη. Επιτέλους ξεκόλλησε από την πατηθρα. Μερικές φώτο. Κόψαμε και λίγο τα υπόλοιπα νύχια! Μα αν δεις το σημείο Μάριε και ο γιατρός γύρισε και είπε που πήγε και το έβαλε διότι το νύχι είχε μείνει επάνω στην πόρτα!

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά στον Τάκη σου Αργυρώ. 

Τα νυχια είναι εργαλεία για τους παπαγάλους μην ανησυχείς σε δυο μέρες θα είναι οκ. Μου εχει τυχει και εμένα σε δύο νύχια του Ξέρξη και ετρεχε το αίμα ποτάμι...ευτυχώς είχα κονάκιον.

Η Ταιστρα αυτή μήπως τον πονάει? Εχεις μια μικρή πατήθρα να του βάλεις να μην ζορίζεται?

----------


## Silvia1990

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας! Του την είχα αλλάξει σημείο πιο ψηλά κοντά στην πατηθρα που σύχναζε αλλά δεν έμοιαζε να πηγαίνει όταν πήγε στο γνωστό σημείο την προτίμησε περισσότερο. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι δεν θα πιάνεται καθόλου από τα κάγκελα να μετακινηθεί. Αρχίσαμε και να κελαιδαμε σε χαμηλούς τόνους. Όταν φεύγω από κοντά του κατά βάση. Αυτό που μου πρότεινε ο γιατρός να το κάνω? Με την Epithol στις πατηθρες ή θα μαζεύει μικρόβια εκεί? Πατηθρες καθαρίζω τώρα πια σχεδόν κάθε μέρα με ξύδι. Μόνο μία ψιλή που είναι κοντά στο  νερό όχι τόσο συχνά διότι δεν έχω δεύτερη αλλά και δεν λερώνεται τόσο συχνά γιατί είναι πιο λεπτή από όλες.

----------


## xrisam

Πρωτη φορά το ακούω, δηλαδή να καλύψεις τις πατήθρες με κρέμα?

Νομίζω η καθαριότητα τους με ξύδι είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Πρωτη φορά το ακούω, δηλαδή να καλύψεις τις πατήθρες με κρέμα?
> 
> Νομίζω η καθαριότητα τους με ξύδι είναι μια χαρά.


Μόνο στα σημεία που πατάει για να βοηθήσω το νύχι καλύτερα. Διότι είναι αδύνατο να τον πιάσω στρεσαριστικε πάρα πολύ με το πιάσιμο που του έκανα εγώ. Λες Χρύσα να είναι αρκετή η καθαριότητα με το ξύδι όσο αφορά πατηθρες ταιστρες κλπ?

----------


## xrisam

Εγω δεν είχα βαλει κρέμα καθόλου. 

Μια χαρά είναι το ξύδι. Το πολύ πολύ καθαριζέ τις συχνότερα με ένα καθαρό πανάκι με ξυδόνερο αφού φοβάσαι για το νυχάκι του.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Εγω δεν είχα βαλει κρέμα καθόλου. 
> 
> Μια χαρά είναι το ξύδι. Το πολύ πολύ καθαριζέ τις συχνότερα με ένα καθαρό πανάκι με ξυδόνερο αφού φοβάσαι για το νυχάκι του.


Αυτό θα κάνω Χρύσα ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ElenaV03

1 Να σου ζήσει κουκλάκι είναι
2 Είναι χουζουρης όλη την μέρα γιατί απότι διάβασα κοιμάται αργά και τα παπαγαλάκια μας πρέπει να κοιμούνται 10-12 ώρες οπότε καλό είναι να το σκεπάζεις το βράδυ κατά τις 9μισή για να κοιμάται.
3 Την αυγοτροφη ξέρω ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι πολλές ώρες μέσα στο κλουβι 2-3 ώρες  το πολύ. 
4 Το παιχνιδάκι μην το διακινδυνεψεις και το βαλεις
Αυτά προς ώρας

----------


## Silvia1990

Μιας και το θέμα ήρθε πάλι στην επιφάνεια θα ήθελα να μου λύσει κάποιος μια απορία που έχω αν γνωρίζει φυσικά. Όπως ξέρετε είχαμε ένα θέμα με το νυχάκι μας, ευτυχώς το ξεπεράσαμε, και ακόμα δεν έχουμε βγάλει άλλο σε αυτό το σημείο. Βέβαια αυτό δεν μας σταματάει από το σκαρφάλωμα και θα έλεγα ότι γίναμε ο εαυτός μας πάλι. Έφτιαξαν και οι κουτσουλιές μας. Αλλά νύχι δεν έχει εμφανιστεί. Το σημείο είναι καθαρό χωρίς κάποιο ανησυχητικό δείγμα εκτός την απουσία νυχιού. Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι? Είναι σαν τα φτερακια που θέλουν χρόνο? 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπορει να βγει μπορεί και όχι , αφου κινείτε μια χαρα μην ανησυχείς !!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μπορει να βγει μπορεί και όχι , αφου κινείτε μια χαρα μην ανησυχείς !!


Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην βγει??? Πω πω πλάκα μου κάνεις! Θα έχει κάποιο θέμα αν δεν βγει?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν ξέρω αν βγει ή οχι ! 
Μπροστά το δάκτυλο πως δείχνει ? Έχει επουλωθει όλο ? 
Βάλε φωτογραφία !
Αφού είναι μια χαρά και κινείτε σωστά τότε μην αγχώνεσαι είπαμε !

----------


## Silvia1990

Η καλύτερη που μπόρεσα να βγάλω προς το παρόν.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν έχει επουλωθεί πλήρως και δεν βλέπεις κάτι (έτσι φαίνεται μάλλον) , πιθανόν να μην βγάλει νυχάκι !
Αλλά δεν νομίζω να τον επηρεάσει αρνητικά σε κάτι ... !!  :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

Καιρό έχω να ποσταρω για τον Τάκη μου. 

Και σαν εκπαίδευση είμαστε κολλημένοι σε αυτό το σημείο βασικά. Είναι άνετος στο να ακολουθεί το χέρι μου όταν κρατάει τροφή. Αλλά μόνο τότε. Κάτι καινούργιο που μου κάνει είναι όταν το πρόσωπο μου είναι κοντά στα κάγκελα προσπαθεί να δοκιμάσει με την γλώσσα του το πρόσωπο μου, κουφό αλλά αυτή την αίσθηση μου δίνει γιατί δεν ανοίγει απλά το ράμφος αλλά βγάζει την γλώσσα του κιόλας. Δεν τον έχω αφήσει να το ακουμπήσει βέβαια.
Δοκιμασία ραδικιου για πρώτη φορά. Με το που το κράτησα και έβαλα το μανταλάκι ήρθε πιλαλοντας. Από τότε έχουμε δοκιμάσει με περίεργη αντίδραση πορτοκαλί. Ήταν ξυνο μάλλον.

----------


## xrisam

Είναι γλύκας ο Τάκης σου!!

Νομίζω ότι τα πάτε μια χαρά :wink:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Είναι γλύκας ο Τάκης σου!!
> 
> Νομίζω ότι τα πάτε μια χαρά


Ευχαριστώ!!! Αυτό με το πρόσωπο τι σημαίνει. Αυτό το κουκλί θα με τρελάνει ώρες ώρες! Θέλει να έρθει αλλά φοβάται. Άσε που άμα δει την πόρτα ανοιχτή τρέχει να δει. Του εξηγώ ότι δεν γίνεται να βγει για να μην μου χτυπήσει αφού δεν κάθεται στο χέρι μου αλλά δεν φαίνεται να τον πείθω

----------


## xrisam

Μπορεί να θέλει να δώσει φιλάκι, να αισθανθεί το δερμα σου,  να σε "καθαρίσει" κτλ.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μπορεί να θέλει να δώσει φιλάκι, να αισθανθεί το δερμα σου,  να σε "καθαρίσει" κτλ.


Αχου το μωρό μου!!!! Μάλλον για φιλάκι το κόβω γιατί του δίνω στον αέρα και του λέω φιλάκι!

----------


## Silvia1990

Και έχουμε φτάσει στο να γυρίζω την παλάμη μου και να έρχεται στο κάγκελο!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βρε ενα ζουζουνακι οοοομορφο ! :Love0020:  :Love0033:  
Αργυρω να τον χαίρεσαι τον πανέμορφο πρίγκιπα σου ! 
Με το καλό να εξημερωθει και να του πάρεις και μια νυφούλα όμορφη!  

Να μας βάζεις πιο συχνά νέα του εεε ;  ::  :wink:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Βρε ενα ζουζουνακι οοοομορφο ! 
> Αργυρω να τον χαίρεσαι τον πανέμορφο πρίγκιπα σου ! 
> Με το καλό να εξημερωθει και να του πάρεις και μια νυφούλα όμορφη!  
> 
> Να μας βάζεις πιο συχνά νέα του εεε ;


Και βέβαια! Με βοήθησε πολύ ο τρόπος που προσπάθησες να εξημερωσεις την Μόκα! Νυφούλα τόσο μεγάλη λες να βρούμε? Διότι είναι και 2 χρονών άντρας το πουλάκι μου!

----------


## Silvia1990

Ο μουργος προσπαθεί να σφιριξει τον σκοπό fiu fiu αλλά μόνο όταν λείπω από το οπτικό του πεδίο! Γιατί όχι όταν είμαι εκεί κιόλας?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κοίτα Αργυρω εγώ την Μόκα 2 ετών την πήρα και την εξημερωσα κιόλας ! Πηρε λιγο παραπάνω από οτι να ήταν μικρότερη αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο!  
Γιατί θες μεγάλη σαν και εκείνον και όχι κάποιο μικρότερης ηλικίας ?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Κοίτα Αργυρω εγώ την Μόκα 2 ετών την πήρα και την εξημερωσα κιόλας ! Πηρε λιγο παραπάνω από οτι να ήταν μικρότερη αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο!  
> Γιατί θες μεγάλη σαν και εκείνον και όχι κάποιο μικρότερης ηλικίας ?


Από ότι είχα διαβάσει δεν πρέπει να είναι κοντά ηλικιακά? Πόσο μπορούν να απέχουν δηλαδή?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και εγώ αυτό είχα διαβάσει αλλά τελικά δεν ισχύει και πολύ ... 

εμένα έχουν 2 χρόνια διαφορά και τα πάνε τέλεια , έχουν δεθεί και εκείνη τον έχει δεχθεί πάρα πολύ ! 
Θα συναντήσεις πολλές απόψεις για την διαφορά ηλικίας , η δική μου είναι ότι αν και μόνο αν εμείς διαχειριστούμε δίκαια και ισότιμα τα μικρά μας θα έχουμε και το ανάλογο αποτέλεσμα ! 
Θα πρέπει να ασχολούμαστε εξίσου και με τα δύο ώστε να μην υπάρχει ζήλια μεταξύ τους και κάτι αρκετά σημαντικό είναι να υποχωρήσουμε λίγο στο θέμα χάδια και ώρες ασχολίας μαζί τους ! 
Να αφήνουμε δλδ εκείνα να ασχοληθούν το ένα με το άλλο , άλλωστε για αυτό πήραμε το 2ο για παρέα στο πρώτο !

----------


## Silvia1990

Θέλω πρώτα όμως να τον εξημερωσω τουλάχιστον αν είναι δυνατό στο να ανεβαίνει πάνω στο χέρι μου. Αν είναι δυνατόν βέβαια αυτό. Χρειάστηκε αρκετούς μήνες για να φτάσουμε σε αυτό το σημείο νομίζω.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Φυσικά Αργυρώ αυτό είναι το καλύτερο γιατί με το νέο cockatiel θα αποσπάτε αν εκείνο δεν είναι ήδη εξημερωμένο ! 
Εγώ έκανα έτσι με την Μόκα , την έμαθα να ανεβαίνει και να βγαίνει για πτήσεις και μετά πήρα παρεούλα !  ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφο το κοκατιλακι σου να το χαιρεσαι! Εφοσον τρωει μεσα απο την χουφτα το επομενο βημα ειναι να ανεβει σ'αυτη! Μπορεις να βαλεις 1-2 σπορακια στο πισω μερος της παλαμης ωστε να μην τα φτανει αμα τεντωθει. Για να τα φτασει θα πρεπει να πατησει πανω στο χερι σου! Στην αρχη θα ειναι λιγο διστακτικος αλλα αργα ή γρηγορα θα το κανει. Εισαι πολυ κοντα να τον μαθεις να ανεβει στο χερι σου!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφο το κοκατιλακι σου να το χαιρεσαι! Εφοσον τρωει μεσα απο την χουφτα το επομενο βημα ειναι να ανεβει σ'αυτη! Μπορεις να βαλεις 1-2 σπορακια στο πισω μερος της παλαμης ωστε να μην τα φτανει αμα τεντωθει. Για να τα φτασει θα πρεπει να πατησει πανω στο χερι σου! Στην αρχη θα ειναι λιγο διστακτικος αλλα αργα ή γρηγορα θα το κανει. Εισαι πολυ κοντα να τον μαθεις να ανεβει στο χερι σου!


Τον βλέπω κοιτάζει το χέρι από πάνω μέχρι κάτω και πάει να κάνει κάποια κίνηση μα μετά το μετανιώνει και ξαναπάει πίσω χάχαχα

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Xαχαχαχα! Ειναι πολυ ωραια φαση αυτη! Οταν θα πατησει για πρωτη φορα θα τρελαθεις απο τη χαρα σου! Επεμεινε αλλα οχι σε βαθμο να τον ζοριζεις.

----------


## Silvia1990

Πράσινα λαχανι μουτρακια όλα τα λεφτακια!

----------


## Silvia1990

Όταν πήγα να βγάλω το σπανάκι ο Τάκης έλειψε το πάνω μέρος του χεριού μου. Πραγματικά αισθάνομαι ότι δεν έχω δει τίποτα από την προσωπικοτητα του ακόμα!!!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Έχω πραγματικά μείνει άφωνη. Πρέπει να βρούμε καινούργιο όνομα. Πείτε μου ότι είμαι τρελή αλλά μόλις "ο Τάκης" σήκωσε την ουρά άνοιξε λίγο τα φτερά και έκανε κοφτους ήχους που κράτησαν πολύ λίγο. Απαπαπαπα! Θηλυκή συμπεριφορά δεν είναι αυτό? Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι είχε δυσπνοια ώσπου γύρισε την πλάτη της σε εμένα και είδα την ουρά πολύ ανασηκωμενη.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :rollhappy: 

δεν ήξερες σίγουρα ότι είναι αρσενικό ; Κοίτα να δεις που μπορεί να είναι  θηλυκό αλλά οχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και με καψες που ζητάει απο εσένα έρωτες !  :Party0011:  Ελπίζω σύντομα να σταματήσει παρόλα αυτα μην αγχώνεσαι ζητάει γαμπρό ! 

Αργυρώ για να καταλάβουμε θα βοηθούσε ένα βίντεο ! 
Απο εδώ και πέρα θα συνεχίσει να το κάνει μερικό καιρό λογικά οπότε τράβηξε την να μας το δείξεις ! 

Μα καλά τόσο καιρό δε κελαηδούσε , μιμείται ήχους κτλ ?  ::  Βρε μήπως είναι η ιδέα σου ;  :: 

Δε ξέρω τι να πω εχω σοκαριστεί και εγώ

----------


## Silvia1990

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> δεν ήξερες σίγουρα ότι είναι αρσενικό ; Κοίτα να δεις που μπορεί να είναι  θηλυκό αλλά οχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και με καψες που ζητάει απο εσένα έρωτες !  Ελπίζω σύντομα να σταματήσει παρόλα αυτα μην αγχώνεσαι ζητάει γαμπρό ! 
> 
> Αργυρώ για να καταλάβουμε θα βοηθούσε ένα βίντεο ! 
> Απο εδώ και πέρα θα συνεχίσει να το κάνει μερικό καιρό λογικά οπότε τράβηξε την να μας το δείξεις ! 
> 
> Μα καλά τόσο καιρό δε κελαηδούσε , μιμείται ήχους κτλ ?  Βρε μήπως είναι η ιδέα σου ;


Πραγματικά είχα μείνει Μάριε! Ούτε να πιάσω κινητό να τραβήξω. Όχι δεν ήταν σίγουρο λόγο χρώματος. Και μάλιστα είχαμε αμφιβολία με τον Δημήτρη για την αγωγή! Οι ήχοι που έκανε όντως δεν ήταν πολύ μακρόσυρτοι και προσπαθούσε αμυδρά να μιμηθεί το fiu fiu! Πιο πολύ φώναζε από το κελαήδαγε. Απλά ώρες ώρες ήταν μακρόσυρτο. Ούτε και εγώ ξέρω..... Έχω μείνει στήλη άλατος!!!      

Μάριε έκανε αυτό ακριβώς!

----------


## xrisam

Βρε όνομα για την δεσποινίδα!!! :Party0011: 

Καλά το είχα πει....

----------


## Silvia1990

Εντάξει δεν υπάρχει αυτό χαχαχα 
Οποίος έχει κάποια καλή εμπειρία από πτηνιατρο να μου στείλει διότι πολύ άσχετος αυτός που την πήγαινα. Έλεος δηλαδή.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βρε τη ζουζουνα !!  :Party0011:  
Αργυρω όνομα να της βρεις και πιο μετά που θα την φτάσεις στο επίπεδο εξημερωσης που θες βρίσκεις και έναν γαμπρό ! 

Πάντως στην κουβέντα που είχαμε για το ζευγάρι καλύτερα που η μικρή σου θα είναι μεγαλύτερη απο το αρσενικό !!  :Party0011:

----------


## Silvia1990

Θα έχει ωριμάσει περισσότερο ε?

----------


## Silvia1990

Πραγματικά με έχει πιάσει ψιλό πανικός. Δεν ξέρω πως να της φερθώ. Άσε που φοβάμαι να μην μου σκάσει και κανένα αυγό!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αργυρω μην αγχώνεσαι άδικα δε χρειάζεται!  
Καταλαβαίνω νόμιζες πως είναι αγόρι που μπορεί να είναι αλλά να έκανε αυτή τη κίνηση δε ξερω γιατί όμως ! 
Ένα τεστ dna σίγουρα θα βοηθούσε και μια επίσκεψη στην πτηνιατρο ! 

Αν σου κάνει αυγουλακια θα τα αφήσεις να τα κλωσσησει στον πάτο πανω σε ένα κομμάτι χαρτί και κάποια στιγμή θα τα παρατήσει συνήθως σε 2 εβδομάδες τα αφήνουν τα κλουβια μην αγχώνεσαι λοιπόν !! 

Να την αντιμετωπίζεις όπως πριν γιατί αν αλλάξει η συμπεριφορά σου θα το καταλάβει ! Απλά αντί για Τάκης είναι Τακινα χαχαχαχαχα βρες όνομα θες ιδέες ?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αργυρω μην αγχώνεσαι άδικα δε χρειάζεται!  
> Καταλαβαίνω νόμιζες πως είναι αγόρι που μπορεί να είναι αλλά να έκανε αυτή τη κίνηση δε ξερω γιατί όμως ! 
> Ένα τεστ dna σίγουρα θα βοηθούσε και μια επίσκεψη στην πτηνιατρο ! 
> 
> Αν σου κάνει αυγουλακια θα τα αφήσεις να τα κλωσσησει στον πάτο πανω σε ένα κομμάτι χαρτί και κάποια στιγμή θα τα παρατήσει συνήθως σε 2 εβδομάδες τα αφήνουν τα κλουβια μην αγχώνεσαι λοιπόν !! 
> 
> Να την αντιμετωπίζεις όπως πριν γιατί αν αλλάξει η συμπεριφορά σου θα το καταλάβει ! Απλά αντί για Τάκης είναι Τακινα χαχαχαχαχα βρες όνομα θες ιδέες ?



Θελω θελω!!! DNA μονο μεσω γιατρου σιγουρα αλλα αυτη την κινηση δεν μου την εχει κανει ποτε!!! Πραγματικα νομιζω οτι οντως ειναι Τακινα γι αυτο και ποσταρα οτι ειναι συμπεριφορα θυληκου!! Και ισως δεν ειχε ωριμασει οταν την επιασε στην αρχη που την ειχα παει γιατι μετα αλλαξε γνωμη και ελεγε οτι δεν ξερουμε αν ειναι θυληκο η αρσενικο! 
Δεν ειναι οτι με επηρεαζει απλα θελω να την προσεχω 10000% παραπανω τωρα! Μην μου παθει κατι ειδικα με αυγο!! 
Η ανησυχια η δικη μου μεγαλωνει μονο!!!! Μου το ειχε πει η Χρυσα οτι μηπως ειναι κοπελα!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Και μενα ο Ρικο εξελιχθηκε στη Ρικο! Δεν της αλλαξα ονομα, αυτο ειχε μαθει, ταιριαζε και σε θηλυκο. Ακομα και τωρα καμια φορα μπερδευομαι και τη φωναζω "αγορι μου"! Χαχαχα! Η δικια σου ανταποκρινεται στο ονομα της; Αν ναι ισως να μην ειναι καλη ιδεα να της το αλλαξεις. Ή αμα της το αλλαξεις να της δωσεις κατι παρομοιο ηχητικα (οχι τακινα δλδ που εχει και επιπλεον συλλαβη και τονιζεται αλλου). Αμα κανει αυγουλακια θα κανεις οτι σου ειπε ο Μαριος! Τις μερες πριν κανει θα παρατηρησεις οτι θα γινει επιθετικη, θα πηγαινει σε γωνιες και θα κανει μεγαλες και νερουλες κουτσουλιες. Μην ανησυχησεις αμα δεις κατι τετοιο!

----------


## xrisam

Να εχεις και κόκκαλο σουπιάς στο κλουβί :winky:

----------


## Silvia1990

> Και μενα ο Ρικο εξελιχθηκε στη Ρικο! Δεν της αλλαξα ονομα, αυτο ειχε μαθει, ταιριαζε και σε θηλυκο. Ακομα και τωρα καμια φορα μπερδευομαι και τη φωναζω "αγορι μου"! Χαχαχα! Η δικια σου ανταποκρινεται στο ονομα της; Αν ναι ισως να μην ειναι καλη ιδεα να της το αλλαξεις. Ή αμα της το αλλαξεις να της δωσεις κατι παρομοιο ηχητικα (οχι τακινα δλδ που εχει και επιπλεον συλλαβη και τονιζεται αλλου). Αμα κανει αυγουλακια θα κανεις οτι σου ειπε ο Μαριος! Τις μερες πριν κανει θα παρατηρησεις οτι θα γινει επιθετικη, θα πηγαινει σε γωνιες και θα κανει μεγαλες και νερουλες κουτσουλιες. Μην ανησυχησεις αμα δεις κατι τετοιο!


Ομολογω οτι οντως δεν ακουει στο ονομα Τακη γιατι το εχει συνδεσει με το αγορι μου και εμενα για καποιον ακυρο λογο δεν μου πηγαινε να την λεω Τακη!!! Ακου τωρα!! Ακουει πιο συχνα στο πουλακι μου!!! Και αμεσως με το που το ειδα λες και μου ερχεται φυσικα ρε παιδι μου και την λεω κουκλα μου! Νομιζω οτι συμπεριφορικα ηταν ξεκαθαρο. Το κελαιδισμα μου κανει οταν κανει, οταν φευγω εγω και μονο τοτε, ειναι αυτο. Διαφορετικα ΤΩΡΑ ψαχνωντας δεν ακουγεται καθολου σαν αρσενικο!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αργυρω πόσο ετών είναι η πριγκίπισσα σου ? Πάντως η Μόκα είναι 3ων ετών και 8 μηνών και πότε της δεν εχει κάνει αυγά ούτε καν να ζητήσει αρσενικό όσο καιρό ήταν μόνη της ! 
Φαντάσου δλδ είναι στο πουλί αυτη η συμπεριφορά δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με την ωρίμανση μιας και ωριμάζουν όλα από 18 μηνών και έπειτα περίπου !  
Βέβαια δε ξέρω τι θα έκανε η δική μου αν είχε έναν ώριμο αρσενικό μιας και ο Εκτωρας τώρα στις 7/3 θα γίνει ενός χρόνου οπότε απο εδώ και πέρα θα κόβω αντιδράσεις ...

----------


## Silvia1990

> Αργυρω πόσο ετών είναι η πριγκίπισσα σου ? Πάντως η Μόκα είναι 3ων ετών και 8 μηνών και πότε της δεν εχει κάνει αυγά ούτε καν να ζητήσει αρσενικό όσο καιρό ήταν μόνη της ! 
> Φαντάσου δλδ είναι στο πουλί αυτη η συμπεριφορά δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με την ωρίμανση μιας και ωριμάζουν όλα από 18 μηνών και έπειτα περίπου !  
> Βέβαια δε ξέρω τι θα έκανε η δική μου αν είχε έναν ώριμο αρσενικό μιας και ο Εκτωρας τώρα στις 7/3 θα γίνει ενός χρόνου οπότε απο εδώ και πέρα θα κόβω αντιδράσεις ...


Αν ο κτηνίατρος ήταν σωστός η κούκλα είναι 2 μισή χρονών περίπου αλλά την έλεγε και αρσενικό οπότε δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω πια. Το πετ την έλεγε για αρσενικό 8-9 μηνών και την έχω κάτι παραπάνω από χρόνο.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Παιζει και να εμπιστευομαι περισσοτερο το πετ-σοπ απο τον κτηνιατρο... ::

----------


## Silvia1990

> Παιζει και να εμπιστευομαι περισσοτερο το πετ-σοπ απο τον κτηνιατρο...


Χρονικα ταιριάζει περισσότερο με το πετ αλλά μπορεί να ωριμασε και πιο αργά?

----------


## xrisam

Α δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι το πουλάκι...

Εμένα 18 μηνών έκανε πάντως αυγούλάκι η Πηνελόπη, δεν είχε προλάβει να τελειώσει η καραντίνα.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Α δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι το πουλάκι...
> 
> Εμένα 18 μηνών έκανε πάντως αυγούλάκι η Πηνελόπη, δεν είχε προλάβει να τελειώσει η καραντίνα.


Δεν έχει όντως. Και..... το κάναμε πάλι. Μπορεί να μου πάθει κάτι? Μπορώ να την βοηθήσω κάπως?

----------


## xrisam

Aχ μωρέ θέλει να ζευγαρώσει...

Αν την δείς να τραβάει χαρτιά και να πηγαίνει στις γωνίες τότε μάλλον θα κάνει άσπορα.

Θα κάνει τον κύκλο της και θα ηρεμίσει, απασχόλησε την με κανα παιχνιδάκι ή μίλα της κτλ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να την βοηθήσεις όχι δε μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι , έχει όρεξη για έρωτες η μικρή αυτό είναι όλο !  :Youpi:  χαχαχαχα 
Βρε λες να την τρέλανε ο Γρηγόρης Γκουντάρας  με την φωνή του ;  :Happy0196:  

Αργυρώ μπανάκι την πριγκίπισσα την κάνεις ; Μπορεί να βοηθήσει αυτό !

----------


## Silvia1990

Βρε λες γι αυτό να έβγαζε τα φτερά που λέγαμε με τον Δημήτρη?????

Μάριε έχω προσπαθήσει με σκέτο σκεύος μέσα στο κλουβί. Απλά πήγε και ήπιε νερό. Προσπάθησα να την ψεκασω μου μαζεύονταν σε μια γωνιά. Το καλοκαίρι λόγο ζέστης το έκανα πιο συχνά. Τώρα που είναι πιο κρύος ο καιρός δεν έχω απευθείας ήλιο να την πετυχαίνει και να μην μου κρυώσει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι άστο να μην αρρωστήσει ! Το καλοκαίρι δούλεψε το με το ψεκαστήρι όμως ώστε να το μάθει ! 
Εμένα φοβόντουσαν αρχικά και κυρίως η Μόκα , πλέον κάθεται στην πατήθρα την κάνω λούτσα και μετά τέλος ! 

Θα της κάνει καλό !

----------


## xrisam

Ναι αστο να μην κρυώσει.

----------


## Silvia1990

Το καλοκαίρι αναγκαζόμουν να την ψεκαζω διότι μου έκανε σαν λαχανιασμενος σκύλος και θα μου έσκαγε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να αλλάξεις λίγο τη διαρρύθμιση στο κλουβί μήπως αυτό την αποσυντονίσει. Πόσες ώρες κοιμάται κάθε βράδυ;

----------


## Silvia1990

> Μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να αλλάξεις λίγο τη διαρρύθμιση στο κλουβί μήπως αυτό την αποσυντονίσει. Πόσες ώρες κοιμάται κάθε βράδυ;


Την διαρρύθμιση την αλλάζω συχνά και θα το ξανακάνω. Τώρα την σκεπάζω κατά της 5 μισή βία 6 πάρα. Την ξεσκεπαζω κατά της 10-11 αλλά τώρα τελευταία δεν έχει ησυχία το σπίτι όταν έρχονται τα παιδιά πριν της 10. Προσπαθώ να μην υπάρχει αναταραχή κοντά της αλλά τα μικρά που είναι 2μιση και ούτε 1 μισή δεν ελέγχονται το ίδιο. Το πρωί δεν έχει φως μέχρι να ανοίξω εγώ παράθυρα. Δεν θέλω να την απομονώσω σε άλλο σημείο. Αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω που θα μπορούσα να την βάλω. Βλέπετε τον σπίτι ναι μεν έχει 2 δωμάτια αλλά χωρίζονται με συρόμενη δηλαδή τεχνικά δεν χωρίζονται. Όταν λείπουν οι δικοί μου είναι πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα γιατί τα μωρά δεν έρχονται τόσο συχνά.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κοιμάται δηλαδή από τις 6 παρά το απόγευμα μέχρι τις 10 το πρωί; Είναι υπεράρκετες οι ώρες οπότε αυτό θα έπρεπε να βοηθά τις ορμόνες της να καταλαγιάζουν λιγάκι.

----------


## xrisam

Δηλαδή μεχρι τις 11 το πρωι είναι εντελώς σκοτεινά? Πως βλέπει να φάει?

----------


## Silvia1990

Κοιμάται με διαλείμματα. Συνήθως κουρνιαζει μέχρι της 7-8 και αν έρθουν τα μωρά κατεβαίνει και ανεβαίνει όσο είναι εδώ. Τώρα το βράδυ όχι Χρύσα έχω όλη την ώρα έχει δεν έχει άλλα φώτα γύρω της έχω το πορτατιφ που ρίχνει φως στο δωμάτιο. Αυτό δεν έχει αλλάξει εδώ και μήνες. Κατεβαίνει συχνά πυκνά και τρώει.

Από της 10 και μετά τα πράγματα ηρεμούν και σιγά σιγά  σβήνω το βασικό φως.

----------


## xrisam

Όχι για το πρωί ρώτησα επειδη έγραψες ότι έχεις τα πατζούρια κλειστά.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Όχι για το πρωί ρώτησα επειδη έγραψες ότι έχεις τα πατζούρια κλειστά.


Ναι μάλλον ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι αν έχω ανοιχτά ξυπνάει από της 8 η ώρα γιαυτό τα έχω κλειστά μέχρι να τα ανοίξω εγώ.

----------


## xrisam

Βλέπει να φάει επειδή τα πουλιά είναι πεινασμένα το πρωι ή πρέπει να ανο'ιξεις τα μπατζούρια για να έχει φως και να φάει μετά τις 10-11?

----------


## Silvia1990

> Βλέπει να φάει επειδή τα πουλιά είναι πεινασμένα το πρωι ή πρέπει να ανο'ιξεις τα μπατζούρια για να έχει φως και να φάει μετά τις 10-11?


Βλεπει ανετα. Τουλαχιστον την ακουω να κατεβαινει αλλα δεν θελω να την ξυπναω απο της 8. Εγω ξυπναω στις 9 και την ακουω που παει στην ταιστρα. Το ιδιο κανει και το απογευμα. Να την ξεσκεπαζω πιο νωρις?? Δεν θα αυξανω τις ορμες της?

----------


## xrisam

Aφου βλέπει εντάξει. Νόμιζα ότι ήταν θεοσκότεινα.

----------


## Silvia1990

> Aφου βλέπει εντάξει. Νόμιζα ότι ήταν θεοσκότεινα.


Όχι γιατί έχουμε θέμα με τον νυχτερινό πανικό, που και πάλι συμβαίνει, για να μην μου τρομάζει τόσο εύκολα.

----------


## Silvia1990

Οπότε αρχίζω να τραβάω γίνεται κυρία χαχαχα

----------


## Silvia1990

Νέα από εμάς είχατε? Δεν είχατε διότι ξεχαστηκαμε με τα πέρα δώθε του Πάσχα. Ορίστε ένα μικρό βιντεακι αν και  ακόμα και σε αυτό το μισό δεν φαινόμαστε διότι ο κάμεραμαν απείχε! Κάθε φορά που ανοίγει η πόρτα αυτό γίνεται. Την βλέπω θέλει να την κάνει την απόδραση χε χε χε!

----------


## xrisam

Που είναι αυτό το κορίτσι? Βρε Τακίνα? ::

----------


## Silvia1990

Άσε έκανε τις τσαρκες της και αφού ξαναγύρισε στην βάση της είπαμε να ποζαρουμε λίγο!

----------


## Silvia1990

Έχουμε πάλι καιρό να σας πούμε τα νέα μας. Με το που έφτασαν οι βαθμοί 25 άρχισαν τα σηκωματα της ουράς αλλά 2 μερούλες τώρα κάνουμε μπανακι!!! Ναι ναι αποφασίσαμε να παίξουμε με το νερό!!! Το βλέπω ότι θέλει να βουτήξει ολόκληρη αλλά όταν προσπάθησα να της βάλω στον πάτο ένα σκεύος γυάλινο διαφανές το φοβήθηκε πολύ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αργυρώ ποιος την πιάνει την μικρή σου , απα πα κάψες αυτό το κορίτσι !! χαχαχαχα  :: 

Βάλε μας να δούμε και το προσωπάκι της μικρούλας  ::

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι για βαλε να δουμε το προσωπακι της.Με τετοιες ζεστες για τα κοκατιλ θελουν θαλασσα :trash:

----------


## Silvia1990

Βουτάει σαν τρελή το πρόσωπο και δεν προλαβαίνω να τραβήξω χαχαχα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αργυρώ αν θες μπορείς να της πάρεις μια εξωτερική μεγάλη μπανιέρα πουλιών (δες εικόνα) που πιστεύω θα την βολέψει μια χαρά !!! 




και τοποθετείται έτσι στο κλουβί :

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πολυ ομορφο ενωμενες 60αρες ζευγαρωστρες ειναι.Η μπανιερα που σου λεει ο Μαριος ειναι ιδανικη και δεν λερωνει!

----------


## Silvia1990

Λες να μπαίνει μέσα η θα φοβάται???

Θα το δοκιμάσω τώρα που κάναμε την αρχή!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Με τετοια ζεστη φοβαται δεν φοβαται θα μπει αλλα θα τη συνηθησει.
Μονο προσεχε μην πεσει η πορτα αν ειναι συρωμενη απο πανω γιατι θα τρομαξει.

----------


## Silvia1990

Όχι οι πόρτες έχουνε σιδεράκια και κλείνουν καλά.

----------


## Silvia1990

Αυτό ου παρατηρώ είναι ότι το φτέρωμα της γίνεται πιο πουπουλενιο και τα ρουθούνια μας καθαρίζουν μετά το μπάνιο.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι πολυ γλυκουλι το κοκατιλακι σου!

----------


## Silvia1990

> Ειναι πολυ γλυκουλι το κοκατιλακι σου!


Μην την βλέπεις έτσι είναι ένα μούτρο και μια τσαούσα αυτή! Όπως η "μαμά" της. Είχε να μοιάσει!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία δείχνει μια πονηρή και τρομερά ερωτευσιμη κοκατιλινα !!! Αχ αχ είναι σκέτη ζουζούνα !!  :Happy0045: 
Να την χαίρεσαι Αργυρω και με το καλό κάποια στιγμή να έχετε και έναν όμορφο κοκατιλογαμπρο !!  :Love0038:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κουκλίτσα! Και λατρεύω μαγουλακια! Το χω ξαναπεί!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ γλυκιά ειναι, δεν ξέρω για τσαουσα? στις φωτό το κρύβει.....ηθοποιός....

----------


## Silvia1990

Άμα βάλω βίντεο να δεις που η τσαούσα μου θέλει να βγει έξω. Της εξηγώ ότι πρέπει να μπορώ να την πιάσω αλλά δεν.......αυτή απαιτεί χε χε χε!

----------


## Soulaki

Τα κορίτσια ειναι απαιτητικά, τι να κάνουμε τωρα? αλλα σε ρίχνουν με την ομορφιά τους....και αυτη ειναι πολυυυυυυ ομορφηηηη.

----------


## Silvia1990

Το βρήκαμε το βρήκαμε! Μπήκε όλη μέσα. Κυριολεκτικά χώθηκε.

----------


## xrisam

Μια χαρά το πυρεξάκι!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Υπέροχη η μικρή να τη χαιρεσαι ειναι μια κούκλα μέσα στην μπανιέρα της !!!!!!!!​

----------


## Soulaki

Φοβερό μουτράκι στο πυρεξακι....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πισινούλα!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Silvia1990

Τέτοια τρελά με το νερό! Τα κάναμε χάλια και κάναμε κάτι φτερά πούπουλα.

----------

